# Bleach > Naruto? [Discussion]



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 22, 2013)

My personal opinion... 

Aside from chapter count, Naruto is inferior to Bleach in every single relevant way.

What's your take on this? You think Naruto is above Bleach? Please say why, would like to hear opinions on this matter.


----------



## Gin (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 22, 2013)

100% proooved. Every Naruto fan agrees in the deepest recesses of the HEART.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Kubo rei crushes innit.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Also Hantarou > Minato/Itachi innit. He could rei crush them.

Also a shinigami who wasn't even a captain took down all the Hokages, half the Kyuubi and Orochimaru's arms so gg narutoverse.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 22, 2013)

yes                  .


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol Bleach in every way.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 22, 2013)

Doesn't help that all the Final Villains from Naruto are piece of shit characters...


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

The shittiest villain in existence. And that's saying something cause naruto also held the previous record. :ignoramus


----------



## corsair (Jul 22, 2013)

Even the backgrounds are better in Bleach.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 22, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> At the moment? I would place _Bleach_ above _Naruto_, because I read _Naruto_ now for the same reason I used to read _Bleach_ back when it was at it's worst: for entertainment and to see how bad it could possibly get. But at their respective primes, I would rate _Naruto_ above _Bleach_ because the former used to give me a lot more 'feels' back when I used to read it.
> 
> Consistently, I would still say _Naruto_ as well. While it's true that Kishimoto has been getting worse, the degrade in quality has been a process more than anything. Kubo's degrade was a lot more sudden and happened all at once, and it lasted for... a very, very long time.



I agree with this in its entirety.

But I still voted Bleach, because right now, I enjoy reading it more than Naruto.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol at Bleach fans posting to each other to vote for Bleach...  


OT: Berserk.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Lol at Bleach fans posting to each other to vote for Bleach...



Maybe he's posting it in other places so more people will see and so he can get more opinions.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Maybe he's posting it in other places so more people will see and so he can get more opinions.



Post it in the Naruto convo's too? 


Give us a shitstorm, do it.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 22, 2013)

Naruto completely lost it when it's main decided to hyperventilate for Sasuke...  I actually liked Naruto(character) a bit before that happened...

I just want people to post their opinions about Naruto being overall better than Bleach. I even think, *currentely*, Bleach is a whole tier above Naruto.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2013)

Call me when Kubo writes something like Land of Waves.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Lol- blub blub blub....
> 
> 
> Blub: Berserk. :blub



>Shounen thread
>Mentions a seinen

Look at this dark and edgy guy.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

He did its called ss


----------



## JoJo (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Post it in the Naruto convo's too?
> 
> 
> Give us a shitstorm, do it.


He'd just be intruding in a random convo then.


Bruce Wayne said:


> Call me when Kubo writes something like Land of Waves.


Are you even reading Bleach?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Call me when Kubo writes something like Land of Waves.



This. Or the Chuunin exams.  

Part 2 Naruto may be meh now, but part 1 Naruto shits on Bleach.



Jon Stark said:


> >Shounen thread
> >Mentions a seinen
> 
> Look at this dark and edgy guy.



Enjoy the break!


----------



## Justice (Jul 22, 2013)

One Piece solos.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 22, 2013)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 23 (15 members and 8 guests)
Zidane*, Ernie, Jon Stark, jorge2060 88, Boshi, 8Apedemak8, Fusion, Redshadow49, Bontakun, Bobop


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2013)

i read bleach for fun. i read for naruto because i want it know who is the slut that gave itachi ninja aids?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 22, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Call me when Kubo writes something like Land of Waves.



Not a bad Arc I agree yes, but that's like 1/20th of Naruto's entire story... Chuunin Arc was also good, but outside of that? ... ... ... Was average until the end of Pain Arc. After that it's just a trainwreck.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 22, 2013)

In general sense, Naruto is better than Bleach.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Jul 22, 2013)

I still have to catch up to Bleach,so undecided until then


----------



## Krippy (Jul 22, 2013)

I should read bleach




























michealjordanlaugh.gif


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

I hate when people bring up old arcs. He hasn't continuosly produced anything even on par with that.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I hate when people bring up old arcs. He hasn't continuosly produced anything even on par with that.





If we are talking about the entire manga, Naruto > Bleach.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 22, 2013)

Krippy said:


> I should read bleach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After you read One Piece?





















































heston.gif


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 22, 2013)

Reading Bleach feels like being trapped in Izanami.
-most of the fights are two people standing around powering up, and occasionally getting behind each other
-every arc is Ichigo's friends being threatened, Ichigo being beat, Ichigo powering up, Ichigo winning
Bleach sopped being good the moment Ichigo stepped into Soul Society the first time.

Naruto was good until the end of the Sasori fight. And had a relapse of goodness in the Pain fight. So overall, Naruto is about 10 times as good as Bleach in plot, characters, fights, humor and art.


----------



## Justice (Jul 22, 2013)

Ichigo the one move wonder.


----------



## Krippy (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie said:


> If we are talking about the entire manga, Naruto > Bleach.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 22, 2013)

l don't get why anybody would bother reading these two pieces of shit when there's so many quality shonen currently published

seriously this is the best period for shonen manga since the dragonball days


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Al Bundy approves indeed!


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

What are your favorite shounens Aldric?


----------



## JoJo (Jul 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Justice (Jul 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU7VqyyOHP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Accept my humble offering Imperator Kubo.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 22, 2013)

Bleach has been far better recently, but overall? I'm taking Naruto.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krippy (Jul 22, 2013)

JoJo said:


> After you read One Piece?
> 
> 
> 
> heston.gif



I'm at the Alabasta arc 

Give me a couple months


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

You like it krippy.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 22, 2013)

Eminem said:


> What are your favorite shounens Aldric?



shingeki no kyojin is my favorite

then one piece, silver spoon, magi, toriko


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 22, 2013)

At the moment, I would place Bleach above Naruto, because I read Naruto now for the same reasons I used to read Bleach back when it was at it's worst (the Aizen stuff leading up until the end of the Fullbringer arc): for entertainment and to see how bad it could possibly get. I feel the story in Bleach at the moment is better done, and generally more interesting and gripping than what Naruto has to offer. Though, this may also have to do with the fact that Kubo is still keeping a lot of details in the dark while Kishimoto has let all the secrets spill out and there's just nothing to really look forward to anymore. At the moment, Kubo is _setting up_ for an epic clash, meanwhile Kishimoto is _attempting_ to do one. By nature, I'm just more interested in the former because we've still got no idea what's going on, as readers. Along with that, Kishimoto's War arc has kind of just been... terrible, really. He's made the same mistake Kubo did: bring a lot of characters back, but focus on none of them. The edo tensei zombies were just all set-ups for disappointments, and this includes the current ones as well. He's bit off more than he can, or wants to, chew. The War arc was ambitious, but Kishimoto himself is not. It's clear he doesn't care about Naruto anymore, while this is Kubo's last arc.

Even in terms of current art, Bleach is better (in my opinion). For all the stick it gets for it's lack of backgrounds, giant attacks etc. everything at least 'looks' nice and somewhat refreshing. We still get some appealing and fresh angles and recent character designs, while everything about the art in Naruto just seems generic and bland. It's a far cry from what Kishimoto was once capable of: just see the recent taijutsu clash between Obito and Kakashi in that one chapter, and compare it to the clashes in part I. Instead of interesting, smooth moving fighting choreography, you get a sort of generic Dragon Ball Z feel where the characters move rapidly and we see these sound effects instead of the actual punches. The jutsu are worse too. At least with Shikai and Bankai, everybody has different abilities which can be drawn in a unique way (even though ultimately, a lot of the attacks are just giant explosions), while everything in Naruto at the moment is just nukes. It's just not interesting to watch. I could bear with it if there was skillful story telling in the background, but as I've mentioned: there isn't. 

But at their respective primes, I would rate Naruto above Bleach in every single possible aspect. The story-telling, I felt, was better. The end of part I set up a lot of interesting pieces to play in part II (Akatsuki, Sasuke's revenge, Naruto/Sasuke) and everything felt more 'structured', as if building up for something epic (unfortunately, this hasn't been half as fulfilling as I expected it to be). The art was good as well. It was full of movement and energy, with interesting angles and perspectives being played on characters which worked well with the unique jutsu and abilities of shinobi back then. Among other things, it just gave me more 'feels'. I don't think anything in Bleach made me feel the way I did during some of Rock Lee's scenes, and overall, I felt Kishimoto was just the superior. 

This isn't to say Kubo was bad, though. Soul Society, and everything before, was excellent, but it's just that I happen to prefer part I Naruto to it for the special 'moments' it had. Bleach had those too: like Ichigo turning up to save Rukia. But they were more sparse, and overall felt more 'shallow' to me. Where the feelings in Naruto came from sympathy and connection with a character, Bleach's moments (the ones I remember the most vividly, that is) were just sort of generic "oh, this is really badass" to me. That's appealing in it's own way, but to me, Naruto's little moments were better. Though, this may or may not be because of nostalgia (I read Naruto long before I began Bleach). 

Character development felt better in part I Naruto also. It was nice seeing Naruto go from an incompetent, obnoxious moron to someone who is actually fairly skilled and likable. Ichigo, on the other hand, sort of stayed the same and hasn't really moved much. He still gets a psychological breakdown in every arc, and he still gets that revelation/event which makes him reaffirm his resolve to win. It gets sort of repetitive, and Ichigo just feels very static to me when he really shouldn't. 

But I digress. To answer the question: overall, I still feel Naruto is better. While part II has destroyed everything part I built up as well as all it's original ideals (the child of destiny comes to mind here), Naruto's drop in quality was a gradual process. A slow, but obvious, rot. Meanwhile, Bleach's quality dipped very suddenly and for... a very long time as well. I've enjoyed Naruto longer than I have Bleach.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

@Atlantic Storm: nice text.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Good list Aldic. I too am finding SnK to be very good. The most interesting.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 22, 2013)

Krippy said:


> I'm at the Alabasta arc
> 
> Give me a couple months



Wait really, I find it kinda hard to believe.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 22, 2013)

Don't like any bleach arc except the Isshin flashback, still voted Bleach. Get at me Nardos


----------



## Vermin (Jul 22, 2013)

bleach is better


----------



## Shiny (Jul 22, 2013)

Even Itachi agrees Bleach da besto


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

ShinyMarch said:


> Even Itachi agrees Bleach da besto



Knight Run[/b]

Bleach ranking is nice...


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

It was a statment.  you like it.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

When in doubt, remember Obito.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Sales don't measure a series quality.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Bleach is in the top 10 m8.

It's rank 0.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Also remember, these are sales in Japan.

The people who have pissy panty vending machines.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Bleach is having a good final arc as well.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh jesus christ Naruto's war arc.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> Also remember, these are sales in Japan.
> 
> The people who have pissy panty vending machines.






Tho I agree, in the West Bleach is still in the top 10.


----------



## Krippy (Jul 22, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Wait really, I find it kinda hard to believe.


I'm proud of myself


Eminem said:


> It was a statment.  you like it.


*Meh.*


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

To prove sales don't mean shit.

Naruto is number one in America.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

and Bleach is number 0.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Eminem said:


> To prove sales don't mean shit.
> 
> Naruto is number one in America.



And America rules the world.

Naruto rules!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> When in doubt, remember Fullbring.



Fixed           .


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

> 00 - Bleach (9,000,000,000,000 copies per day)
> 01 - One Piece (7.,944,680 copies)
> 02 - Magi (4,787,519 copies)
> 03 - Kuroko no Basket (4,712,773 copies)
> ...



Legit proof that Bleach sales are better.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Fixed           .



I fixed ur mum up a nice orgasm innit

Fullbring >>> war arc.

Ginjo >>>>>>>>> Obito.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

I use the current arc in naruto to wipe my shit.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

If you want to bring sales, numbers etc.. into this, why don't you look at the poll?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> Legit proof that Bleach sales are better.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 22, 2013)

Naruto is pretty bad, but Bleach can get just laughably bad for large parts of the series.  The "death" of Byakuya was probably the most poorly done death scene I've ever seen, and people were happy about it just because it was the first sign of lasting tension or consequence in years.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Not being gay or nothing but those two are rockin' that Roman officer outfit.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 22, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> When in doubt, remember Obito.



Is now a decent villain that can believably threaten the whole alliance. Yes, Kishi still has it .


----------



## JoJo (Jul 22, 2013)

Krippy said:


> I'm proud of myself


I'm also proud of you Krippy.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Finding out my dad had cancer was funnier than that show.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 22, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I use the current arc in naruto to wipe my shit.


That's like using sand paper. 

I thought you were trying to prove naruto was better?


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 22, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> If you want to bring sales, numbers etc.. into this, why don't you look at the poll?



Because Naruto fans have enough to discuss that they don't need to come here. Bleach fans? Discuss this arc which is exactly the same as the last arc? Yeah, nothing to discuss, that's why they need to come here and wank their supposed superiority.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

What threat? You know he's going to get his ass beat by a random all knowimg jutsu Maruto will pull out of his ass. If you have to result to bs powerups to make a villain good then you didn't have anything to begin with.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Because Naruto fans have enough to discuss that they don't need to come here. Bleach fans? Discuss this arc which is exactly the same as the last arc? Yeah, nothing to discuss, that's why they need to come here and wank their supposed superiority.



Check ur CP m8.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Gin (Jul 22, 2013)

Don't even read Naruto.   All I know about it is that the characters are horribly designed


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Bleach fans have stuff to discuss too. Like how good it is.


----------



## Mihawk (Jul 22, 2013)

Aldric said:


> l don't get why anybody would bother reading these two pieces of shit when there's so many quality shonen currently published
> 
> seriously this is the best period for shonen manga since the dragonball days



I agree man.

SNK>>>>>

and there are some underrated shonen mangas with much more unique plots, and original premises.


----------



## Justice (Jul 22, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Bleach fans have stuff to discuss too. Like how good it is.



Yeah like this arc.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2013)

Eminem said:


> What threat? You know he's going to get his ass beat by a random all knowimg jutsu Maruto will pull out of his ass. If you have to result to bs powerups to make a villain good then you didn't have anything to begin with.



Your post makes no sense. What does Naruto getting a power up having anything to do with Obito being a good villain? 

Doesn't Ichigo get a bs power up every Arc to beat the main villain, after he cries?


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah like ur mum.



Bruce Wayne said:


> Doesn't Ichigo get a bs power up every Arc to beat the main villain, after he cries?



Cried once m8

find me a panel post-mums death where he cried apart from furubringu


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Bleach fans have stuff to discuss too. Like how good it is.








Even only the Chuunin exams arc is enough to shit on Bleach.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

The first part was to Obito being a threat.


The second was for obito being terrible.


----------



## Justice (Jul 22, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> Ur mum is shittier than Bruce's mum.



Ur mom is shitter than Bruce's mum.


----------



## convict (Jul 22, 2013)

It's back and forth for me but Bleach is looking to end with a bang whereas Naruto is going out like a wheezing, dying mutt positively begging for eternal respite.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 22, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> Check ur CP m8.



I know the truth stings. Yes you can't fight back with words, but throwing a tantrum on my CP doesn't help your case, poor fellow


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Phoenix Hawk said:


> Ur mom is shitter than Bruce's mum.



My mums in the hosptial man. 





















































*Spoiler*: __ 



She works as a nurse, good pay and she enjoys the work.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> Yeah like ur mum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant to say a state of depression where he sees himself as a failure every arc.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Bleach is like a phoenix, when it falls it rises from the ashes.

Naruto is like an elephant, once it falls...it can never rise again.

:innit



Bruce Wayne said:


> I meant to say a state of depression where he see himself as a failure every arc.



...

Twice?


----------



## synthax (Jul 22, 2013)

All three are bad.

OP has been embarrassingly bad since the timekip,Naruto is a complete mess, and Bleach is a bore.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 22, 2013)

Eminem said:


> What threat? You know he's going to get his ass beat by a random all knowimg jutsu Maruto will pull out of his ass. If you have to result to bs powerups to make a villain good then you didn't have anything to begin with.



How's a powerup that relies on gathering bijuu, which started since part 1, BS?


----------



## Justice (Jul 22, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> My mums in the hosptial man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mom too.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Its bad. Idc if it was forshadowed.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

synthax said:


> All three are bad.
> 
> OP has been embarrassingly bad since the timekip,Naruto is a complete mess, and Bleach is a bore.



Boring = Librarian

Complete mess = Jobless junkie

Embarrassingly bad = Guy giving out leaflets in a hotdog costume.

Librarian >>>>>


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2013)

Eminem said:


> The first part was to Obito being a threat.
> 
> 
> The second was for obito being terrible.



Replace the names Obito and Naruto with Ichigo and Aizen.



Eminem said:


> Its bad. Idc if it was forshadowed.



It's not bad if the powerup was foreshadowed. 

Kishi has been foreshadowing Naruto becoming a God for awhile now.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Why bring up one piece? You wanna talk about it? It interest you? So it got your attention? So you wanna talk about? So you enjoy it? So its not bad? Well that's just off topic.


----------



## Mys??lf (Jul 22, 2013)

I dont read Bleach but it cant possibly be worse than Naruto


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Despite Aizen had everything planned.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Replace the names Obito and Naruto with Ichigo and Aizen.



Aizen = Wants to overthrow a King.

Obito = Wants to finger a 13-year old.

Come on, I know you hate Obito as much as I do.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't give a shit if it was forshadowed in every chapter. Its still terrible. Doesn't change my opinion.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Nardo wants 2 bum sauce lelelel

But in all seriousness, what are your arguments FOR Naruto's goal to save his friend for a few months for the past 3-4 years? :ignoramus


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

GinRan >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SasuSaku/NaruHina/NaruSaku/SasuNaru


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, both are at least better than One Piece.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Naruto can't save shit.  he needs help every time.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 22, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> Aizen = Wants to overthrow a King.
> 
> Obito = Wants to finger a 13-year old.
> 
> Come on, I know you hate Obito as much as I do.



Aizen = gave up overthrowing a king to play powerup with a 17-year-old

Obito = gave up a childhood dream to change a hopeless system

It's the tenacity at the end that counts


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Well, both are at least better than One Piece.



Well of course man.

But you must also like one piece for bringing it up. Offbtopic man.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm losing brain cells...fast.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Naruto can't save shit.  he needs help every time.



Ichigo and Luffy don't?


----------



## Justice (Jul 22, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Well of course man.
> 
> But you must also like one piece for bringing it up. Offbtopic man.



You would never agree to that.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> Aizen = Wants to overthrow a King.
> 
> Obito = Wants to finger a 13-year old.
> 
> Come on, I know you hate Obito as much as I do.



You got a point there. 



Eminem said:


> I don't give a shit if it was forshadowed in every chapter. Its still terrible. Doesn't change my opinion.



It's decent writing if a powerup is being foreshadowed.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 22, 2013)

sabl?s said:


> I'm losing brain cells...fast.



Good point.

Lots better Shounen than these two anyway.

I've said my piece. I'm outta here .


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Aizen = gave up overthrowing a king to play powerup with a 17-year-old



He gave up? 

IIRC he was on his way to do it when Ichigo beat him. 



> Obito = gave up a childhood dream to change a hopeless system



No he didn't.

He wants to bum Rin.



> It's my mums climax at the end that counts


----------



## Shiny (Jul 22, 2013)

Frost said:


> Don't even read Naruto.   All I know about it is that the characters are horribly designed :/apathy







vs




*Spoiler*: __ 










mah Bleach


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jul 22, 2013)

At least Ichigo doesn't do this.


----------



## Justice (Jul 22, 2013)

You people need to read some Toriko, Hunter x Hunter, and SNK. Way better than Bleach and Naruto.

I'm out.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Ichigo and Luffy don't?



Ichigo and Luffy have both defeated their arc villains with their own personal power, and by themselves.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Naruto only has the help of...an army or something.

Itachi would have solo'd.jpg


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Ichigo and Luffy have both defeated their arc villains with their own personal power, and by themselves.



Naruto vs Neji
Naruto vs Gaara
Naruto vs an whole army, defending everyone's asses
Naruto vs the 6 pains
...


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't remember Naruto winning a battle by himself with plot.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

All of those battles he borrowed chakra from kyuubi.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 22, 2013)

I know bleach fans are pretty insecure an all with the anime being cancelled and volume sales dropping out of the top ten but making hate threads is pretty low lol


----------



## Sablés (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Naruto vs Neji
> Naruto vs Gaara
> Naruto vs an whole army, defending everyone's asses
> Naruto vs the 6 pains
> ...



All done with the QB's power........


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Ichigo and Luffy have both defeated their arc villains with their own personal power, and by themselves.



The same can be said for Naruto; Mizuki, Gaara, and Pein. 



ShinyMarch said:


> vs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 22, 2013)

This is like choosing between a giant douche and a turd sandwich.

I would say Naruto is better, but only because Bleach is so bad I literally cannot think of it as anything but a parody manga anymore. Naruto is God awful, but at least there are still some things I care about seeing resolved. Bleach just has me waiting for the next stupid, ridiculous thing Kubo does so I can laugh at it.


----------



## Mys??lf (Jul 22, 2013)

the Kyuubi always saved Narutos ass when he was on the verge of getting defeated


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Naruto + Kyuubi vs Neji
> Naruto + Gamabunta vs Gaara (Powered up to be fair)
> Naruto and the toads and kyuubi and hinata vs the 6 pains
> ...



Fixed innit bruv.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 22, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> The same can be said for Naruto; Mizuki, Gaara, and Pein.



No it isn't.

Mizuki was beyond fodder, Gaara and Pein were defeated because of the Kyuubi's Chakra.


----------



## Shiny (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Naruto vs Neji
> Naruto vs Gaara
> Naruto vs an whole army, defending everyone's asses
> Naruto vs the 6 pains
> ...




1- kyuubi's help
2- Gamabunta's help
3-when was this? i bet kyuubi helped too
4- his village and kyuubi....


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Pein.



IIRC hinata saved him innit


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Naruto has a character as Jiraiya. 

Bleach?


/thread.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Naruto needed the kyuubis chakra to summon gambunta


----------



## Vermin (Jul 22, 2013)

honestly naruto hasn't done a damn thing to be put above bleach


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Naruto could handle the Kyuubi's power, Ichigo would not be able to do that! 


This thread!


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

To be fair Nardo wiping out Asura path was leful


----------



## Sablés (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Naruto has a character as Jiraiya.
> 
> Bleach?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

sabl?s said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> Mizuki was beyond fodder, Gaara and Pein were defeated because of the Kyuubi's Chakra.



And Luffy because of the magic fruit!  Try again, braw! 

What about Ichigo?


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Naruto has a character as Jiraiya.
> 
> Bleach?
> 
> ...



Starrk, Isshin, Urahara, Mayuri Chariot, Yamamoto, Shinji etc...

Jiraiya is Naruto's best character though, IMO. At least he isn't an illiterate like his students.

/IchigoReadsShakespeare


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Naruto has a character as Jiraiya.
> 
> Bleach?
> 
> ...


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie said:


> What about Ichigo?



Hard work AND genius. :ignoramus


----------



## Mys??lf (Jul 22, 2013)

would play


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 22, 2013)

frankly I'm a bit shocked an obvious troll thread could attract 50 viewers.


----------



## synthax (Jul 22, 2013)

Stupid Kishi killing off Neji, that character had serious potential.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie said:


> And Luffy because of the magic fruit!  Try again, braw!
> 
> What about Ichigo?



Last I checked, said magic fruit isn't sentient and would be worthless if untrained. Kyuubi was essentially the most powerful force in the manga when it was introduced.

Shows that you know nothing of Bleach, Ichigo's hollow and Zanpakuto are literally reflections of his own power. Kyuubi is a separate source entirely.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2013)

sabl?s said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> Mizuki was beyond fodder, Gaara and Pein were defeated because of the Kyuubi's Chakra.



Mizuki was still a villain. It doesn't matter if he is fodder now. 

That logic can be applies to Ichigo. Ichigo's enemies were defeated because of Zangetsu/Hollow power.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

That means it was successful innit




> That logic can be applies to Ichigo. Ichigo's enemies were defeated because of *Zangetsu/Hollow power.*



You mean his zanpakuto?


----------



## Justice (Jul 22, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> Hard work AND *genius*. :ignoramus



Genius? The dude's a poor fighter and only has one move.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Why do you keep bringing up op? You can't handle bleach so you bring in another series? His magical fruit didn't do stir for him when he first got . He had to train it. Its nothing like the kyuubi and lol before narutards try and fail to prove it is.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 22, 2013)

TheDestroyer said:


> At least Ichigo doesn't do this.


I've never even seen this panel before.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Phoenix Hawk said:


> Genius? The dude's a poor fighter and only has one move.



m8 am i gon' hav 2 bring up his leeeful growin skillz

liek, bankai in 2 minutes

aizen lvl in few month

lutenant lvl in like a day

m8 jog on innit

Also he has blut vene, thats a move. :ignoramus

Also his shinigami powers were being held back innit cuz zangetsu wasn't zangetsu but his hollow innit


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Also Ichigo did good in school.

Naruto is a dumb fuck who thought pregnant Kurenai was fat.

/rek'd


----------



## Badalight (Jul 22, 2013)

Only answer that matters:  Both suck


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Basically you don't know shit about naruto.

You don't know shit about bleach. You bring in op and still don't know shit and soon you'll resort to one liner jokes to make you seem relevent. Go home to bert. Ernie you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 22, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Mizuki was still a villain. It doesn't matter if he is fodder now.



Fodder now? Mizuki was _always _fodder. Then again if you believe defeating the equivalent of a low level hollow or EB Alvida to be worthy of recognition, that's your business



> That logic can be applies to Ichigo. Ichigo's enemies were defeated because of Zangetsu/Hollow power.



Knight Run[/b]
Knight Run[/b]


----------



## Razzzz (Jul 22, 2013)

You're essentially asking which turd is polished to a brighter sheen. No matter which one you take, the end result still stinks.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Ichigo's fights are like Lil Wayne's concerts. You know they will be bad. :ignoramus


And look at that Eminem... Your butthurt amuses me.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Ichigo's fights are like Lil Wayne's concerts. You know they will be bad. :ignoramus



Naruto's fights are like a retard doing his homework.

You know someone will have to help him. :ignoramus


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm butthurt? 

I'm not even a bleach tard.


----------



## Shiny (Jul 22, 2013)

Imagine said:


> I've never even seen this panel before.




The full story


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2013)

sabl?s said:


> Knight Run[/b]
> Knight Run[/b]



If he is the blade then he would be able to pick up any random sword and use his power. Not to mention recent chapters only prove to support that Zangetsu is the source of his power, not himself.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 22, 2013)

Both are bad now. Naruto as a whole is better, but right now Bleach is far more entertaining.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Naruto vs Neji
> Naruto vs Gaara
> Naruto vs an whole army, defending everyone's asses
> Naruto vs the 6 pains
> ...



I'm not saying he hasn't done the same thing, just clarifying your mistake.

Though, Naruto didn't beat Pain himself. He had Gamabunta, Gamaken and Gamahiro at the start while fighting a weakened Pain. Among other things, he had full knowledge thanks to everybody else's efforts - a factor which proved critical in the dismantling of five paths, and had help from Hinata, which allowed him to turn KN6 and turn the battle around when he had clearly lost. 

Pain was not Naruto's own victory.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> If he is the blade then he would be able to pick up any random sword and use his power. Not to mention recent chapters only prove to support that Zangetsu is the source of his power, not himself.



THE BLADE IS ME.

Forget the chapter title m8?


----------



## Vermin (Jul 22, 2013)

looking at the poll results, i am confident 90% of those who voted naruto have only read one manga in their entire lives


----------



## Mihawk (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie said:


> And look at that Eminem... Your butthurt amuses me.



So....he's butthurt for providing logical arguments which make sense and follows the logic of all those series in question, which you have not been able to correctly refute with sound arguments of any kind, instead choosing to laugh and to say your amused in order to cover up shame? 

Of course, calling someone butthurt seems to be the easy alternative when you can't refute anything the other guy is saying, and when you find yourself cornered.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 22, 2013)

Both of them are disgusting.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

zyken said:


> looking at the poll results, i am confident 90% of those who voted naruto have only read one manga in their entire lives



If you look better, you see most of them are really Naruto-fans. While if you look at the Bleach-voters, at least 50% voted on it for trolling.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jul 22, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> If he is the blade then he would be able to pick up any random sword and use his power. Not to mention recent chapters only prove to support that Zangetsu is the source of his power, not himself.



He was born from a Quincy/Hollow and a Shinigami, so obviously he has the power for all 3. He trained to get his Fullbring.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> So....he's butthurt for providing logical arguments which make sense and follows the logic of all those series in question, which you have not been able to correctly refute with sound arguments of any kind, instead choosing to laugh and to say your amused in order to cover up shame?
> 
> Of course, calling someone butthurt seems to be the easy alternative when you can't refute anything the other guy is saying, and when you find yourself cornered.





You again.

Do you 2 also fap in the same room?


----------



## Mys??lf (Jul 22, 2013)

Nardo catching up in the poll


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie you'll get bann-

Nevermind, please continue.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

After I was so nice to him.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Eminem: *Says something logical*

Ernie: m8 ur butthurt


----------



## Larcher (Jul 22, 2013)

Though im yet to start Bleach this is simply a place for Bleach tards LOL if you ask everyone who watches both the majority would say Naruto though I am looking forward to starting Bleach though I might try fairy tail first though I think SAO and One piece are better


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

You are butthurt people because I see some of you VM'ing other people to "please come and vote for Bleach"...


----------



## Shiny (Jul 22, 2013)

nardo butthurt fans are bringing the dupes :ignoramus


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Because most the bleach fans aren't even active because the hiatus. Happens all the time here when series take breaks. So do fans.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Addy voted Bleach? 

We've found ourselves a turncloak. :ignoramus


----------



## Justice (Jul 22, 2013)

zyken said:


> looking at the poll results, i am confident 90% of those who voted naruto have only read one manga in their entire lives



Nope, I read other mangas other than Naruto

*Berserk
Vagabond
Gantz
Naruto
One Piece
Bleach
Onepunchman
666 Satan 
Gangsta
Drifters
Hunter x Hunter
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Blade of the Immortal
Sun-Ken-Rock
These are the mangas that I'm reading and I voted Naruto. *


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

He hopped the fence. We succeeded


----------



## Mihawk (Jul 22, 2013)

Don't care about either one tbh.

Just casted the vote to piss some tards off.

I just find your reasoning to be comparable to that of a child's, and no we don't fap to each other, but I know you like fapping to blond ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wearing orange jump suits hyperventilating over divas with ruptured vaginas.


Still, Pre Itachi Revelation Sasuke was the shit.


----------



## manidk (Jul 22, 2013)

Bleach is better.  All that needs to be said.

Although Naruto wins in the explosion department.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 22, 2013)

Naruto is incredibly shitty right now, but since I stopped reading Bleach, I'm going to say Naruto. But considering Kubo is actually a great writer and knows how to actually run a story (unlike Kishi), I'm sure that if I still read Bleach, I would like it more than Naruto.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 22, 2013)

Bleach, as that is what I do to my butt hair... It itches a bit but doesn't really hurt.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Rain (Jul 22, 2013)

Sadly, i have to admit Bleach is on a different level ever since Itachi died.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 22, 2013)

Naruto used the Kyuubi's chakra to beat Gaara as well.

I just wanted to point that out, even though I have no idea what started that discussion.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

I already pointed out lol. But it was ignored for some odd reason


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jul 22, 2013)

Sometimes Bleach is shitty enough that Naruto is better and Naruto is shitty enough that Bleach is better. Right now Bleach is better and more interesting. Naruto is so bad right now. Minato's the only good thing in the series right now.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Rain said:


> Sadly, i have to admit Bleach is on a different level ever since Itachi died.



Itachi was leeful.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

As a fan who has read the hst since 7-8 years ago and has read each series multiple times I have to say Naruto is the biggest letdown for me personally.


----------



## RF (Jul 22, 2013)

Naruto is 2deep4u people to understand.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 22, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> Don't care about either one tbh.
> 
> Just casted the vote to piss some tards off.
> 
> ...


How did you know I was going to post here?


----------



## JoJo (Jul 22, 2013)

manidk said:


> Bleach is better.  All that needs to be said.
> 
> Although Naruto wins in the explosion department.



There's more to explosions than the bang. 

Nardo ain't even got cool explosions.


----------



## TheHobbler (Jul 22, 2013)

Lord Minato said:


> Though im *yet to start Bleach* this is simply a *place for Bleach tards* LOL if you ask everyone who watches both the *majority would say Naruto* though I am looking forward to starting Bleach though I might try fairy tail first though* I think SAO and One piece are better*



Thank you for this valuable contribution. 

Bleach has been somewhat engaging. 

Naruto on the other hand has an incredibly powerful juubi, that seems to have power proportional to how ugly it is. The it fused with a terrible antagonist who explicitly stated that he isn't doing this for Rin, and then goes into great detail about how much it isn't about Rin. And the fusion increased its power, and thus Fatbito was created.


----------



## Neruc (Jul 22, 2013)

Bleach by far.

IMO Juha makes Madara and Obito look like pansies.


----------



## ~Howling~ (Jul 22, 2013)

Ichigo is voiced by a guy.
Nardo is voiced by a girl.
That's all i'm gonna say :ignoramus


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Naruto has a godlike being, a few thousand powerful shinobis, five Hokages, multiple other kages, the main hero, the main anti-hero, the two main heroines as well as Madara Uchiha in a fight and it's turrible.

How the fuck-


----------



## manidk (Jul 22, 2013)

JoJo said:


> There's more to explosions than the bang.
> 
> Nardo ain't even got cool explosions.



It wins in quantity, not quality.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2013)

~Howling~ said:


> Ichigo is voiced by a guy.
> Nardo is voiced by a girl.
> That's all i'm gonna say :ignoramus



Goku is voiced by a girl.
Luffy is voiced by a girl.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah but you don't want the differences between those two guys.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 22, 2013)

manidk said:


> It wins in quantity, not quality.


Dats better nignoga


Bruce Wayne said:


> Goku is voiced by a girl.
> Luffy is voiced by a girl.



And both those girls are manlier than you could ever be.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> Naruto has a godlike being, a few thousand powerful shinobis, five Hokages, multiple other kages, the main hero, the main anti-hero, the two main heroines as well as Madara Uchiha in a fight and it's turrible.
> 
> How the fuck-



I was more interest in ino vs sakura.


----------



## ~Howling~ (Jul 22, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Goku is voiced by a girl.
> Luffy is voiced by a girl.


And this is relevant because ? :ignoramus


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Goku is voiced by a girl.
> Luffy is voiced by a girl.
> Naruto is voiced by a girl



They're also not the smartest peeple.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 22, 2013)

Whats to say Naruto won't end on a bang it's still got one more arc after the war arc at least that's why they brang back a great villain like Orochimaru instead of ending things on a sour note with Obito lets be fair Orochimaru is a great villain in all fairness as well as Madara also Naruto only really went down once Tobi turned out to be Obito.

I'm still looking forward to Naruto vs Sasuke and whatever Orochimaru has up his sleeve just have to power through Obito's rin wank storm that is over Rin I'm kind of sentimentally linked to Naruto as well growing up with it and though it's changed a lot since part 1 I still believe it's over all a great manga and the faults could have been easily avoided and there's not really much to exploit outside the war arc i'll remember it and love it for what it was so Bleach probably won't out class Naruto even when I do start it.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

But Orochimaru became fodder LONG ago.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Didn't kishi say he only had a year and a half left for his manga? Its been atleast more than 6 months since he said that I believe.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 22, 2013)

> Whats to say Naruto won't end on a bang


Judging on past arcs and the ideas that Kishi has had it will most likely end pretty bad.


----------



## TheHobbler (Jul 22, 2013)

Lord Minato said:


> Whats to say Naruto won't end on a bang it's still got one more arc after the war arc at least that's why they brang back a great villain like Orochimaru instead of ending things on a sour note with Obito lets be fair Orochimaru is a great villain in all fairness as well as Madara also Naruto only really went down once Tobi turned out to be Obito I'm still looking forward to Naruto vs Sasuke and whatever Orochimaru has up his sleeve just have to power through Obito's rin wank storm that is over Rin I'm kind of sentimentally linked to Naruto as well growing up with it and though it's changed a lot since part 1 I still believe it's over all a great manga and the faults could have been easily avoided and there's not really much to exploit outside the war arc i'll remember it and love it for what it was so Bleach probably won't out class Naruto even when I do start it.



For the love of... use punctuation!

And read Bleach before deciding which is better.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 22, 2013)

Bleach fanatics vs Naruto fanatics. Hmm, good show.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2013)

JoJo said:


> And both those girls are manlier than you could ever be.



Does that make you feel better?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 22, 2013)

Lord Minato said:


> Though im yet to start Bleach this is simply a place for Bleach tards LOL if you ask everyone who watches both the majority would say Naruto though I am looking forward to starting Bleach though I might try fairy tail first though I think SAO and One piece are better



Do not, I repeat, DO NOT read FT.


----------



## Marcο (Jul 22, 2013)

Bleach is better.


One Piece stomps though. :ignoramus


----------



## JoJo (Jul 22, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Do not, I repeat, DO NOT read FT.





Shαnks said:


> Bleach is better.
> 
> 
> One Piece stomps though. :ignoramus



ofc it is.  


A dupe voted.


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 22, 2013)

bleach better anime, naruto better manga


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

12 pages. New record.


----------



## NW (Jul 22, 2013)

Lord Minato said:


> Whats to say Naruto won't end on a bang it's still got one more arc after the war arc at least that's why they brang back a great villain like Orochimaru instead of ending things on a sour note with Obito lets be fair Orochimaru is a great villain in all fairness as well as Madara also Naruto only really went down once Tobi turned out to be Obito I'm still looking forward to Naruto vs Sasuke and whatever Orochimaru has up his sleeve just have to power through Obito's rin wank storm that is over Rin I'm kind of sentimentally linked to Naruto as well growing up with it and though it's changed a lot since part 1 I still believe it's over all a great manga and the faults could have been easily avoided and there's not really much to exploit outside the war arc i'll remember it and love it for what it was so Bleach probably won't out class Naruto even when I do start it.


Longest. Sentence. Ever.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm surprised nensense has not come here to share his hate yet.


----------



## Alaude (Jul 22, 2013)

Bleach is a lot better.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Nensense is a one piece fan and only cares when bleach or naruto is compared to hxh. I doubt he cares.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 22, 2013)

There are better manga.

There are better shounens.

There are better shounens in the same magazine.

Read Toriko, One Piece, and AssClass.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 22, 2013)

what do guys get outta threads like these? who cares it's fucking 2013.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Thread still open? 

Bleach  

Even shit like Fairy Tail > Bleach.  (don't even read FT )


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Is that why the dupes had to come to vote for Naruto?


----------



## Marik Swift (Jul 22, 2013)

That moment when you are about to say Fairy Tail>Naruto, Bleach and One Piece, to troll, but realize it'd likely get you negged to hell. 

And Bleach has always been my favorite of the Big 3 (back when they were the Big 3 at least), not because of how it is ran, but because of how much potential it had and Kubo fucked it up several times thought.​


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> Is that why the dupes had to come to vote for Naruto?



Dupes?


----------



## Larcher (Jul 22, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Do not, I repeat, DO NOT read FT.



Aren't you still supposed to get a laugh out of it even if you can't take it seriously and from what I've seen from the girls there fucking hot.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 22, 2013)

Bleach has hotter  better female characters. That is all.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Dupes?


----------



## JoJo (Jul 22, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> Is that why the dupes had to come to vote for Naruto?



Expect more dupes to come and vote. Look at this thread.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

He is already 2 months a member here and the mods seem to checked him already?

Problem?


Keep posting to each other to come here and to vote for Bleach! Entertain us more!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Orihime = best char in Bleach, then you know enough how bad the series is.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Expect more dupes to come and vote. Look at this thread.



That's the saddest thing I ever seen on here.

And its a naruto forum


----------



## Null (Jul 22, 2013)

lol @ this thread


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Sword Art Online


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 22, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Entertainment. ck


it's 2013 now, why the fuck do people still give a damn? one is ending soon and the other doesn't even have an anime anymore. I should be laughing that there are still posters butthurt enough to create and discuss about something like this instead it's just sad.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 22, 2013)

Eminem said:


> That's the saddest thing I ever seen on here.
> 
> And its a naruto forum



Yeah, and not all the dupes are banned.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

When all else fails, turn to the term _*butthurt.*_


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 22, 2013)

I did check out Bleach before, but eventually dropped it because I didn't have a lot of time at that point. Can't say I disliked it, but we all know my love for the sage child transcends everything.

My vote is cast. Alea acta est. Except whatever the Latin word for "dice" in there is should be replaced by "vote". /doesn't know dead languages


----------



## Vermin (Jul 22, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Expect more dupes to come and vote. Look at this thread.


ahahahahahaha


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Kenneth top 10 mangas


----------



## TheHobbler (Jul 22, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Expect more dupes to come and vote. Look at this thread.



 Dupes, dupes everywhere.


----------



## Null (Jul 22, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Expect more dupes to come and vote. Look at this thread.



            .


----------



## Larcher (Jul 22, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> But Orochimaru became fodder LONG ago.


HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM he's back bitches he has Hashirama (The god of shinobi speaks for itself), Tobirama, Minato (Dat yellow flash), and Hiruzen. 

He was in sickness and be fair he fell to the 2nd main character sometimes killed like fodder is inevitable.

It's not all about strength either his character was very interesting also I did mention Madara he no fodder


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> My vote is cast. Alea acta est. Except whatever the Latin word for "dice" in there is should be replaced by "vote". /doesn't know dead languages



I already picked the Roman motif for Bleach, don't try and steal it. 

Get a Greek one or sum shit.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Top 5 manga?

Berserk
Vagabond
Attack on Titan
Bastard
Gantz


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Lord Minato said:


> HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM he's back bitches he has Hashirama (The god of shinobi speaks for itself), Tobirama, Minato (Dat yellow flash), and Hiruzen.
> 
> He was in sickness and be fair he fell to the 2nd main character sometimes killed like fodder is inevitable.
> 
> It's not all about strength either his character was very interesting also I did mention Madara he no fodder



There are 3 Uchiha's in the field, he doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Top 5 manga?
> 
> Berserk
> Vagabond
> ...



Your name isn't kenneth.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 22, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Kenneth top 10 mangas


What, my top 10 favs? Christ fuck, I wonder if I've even read that many.

In no particular order (besides JJBA god damn it)

JJBA
Death Note
Naruto
One Piece

What else... DB/DBZ, many summers ago...

Think I read Veritas at some point. Worst, Berserk...

I actually like all of those. Can't remember the rest, my memory is shit.


Whirlpool said:


> I already picked the Roman motif for Bleach, don't try and steal it.
> 
> Get a Greek one or sum shit.


Them's fighting words


----------



## TheHobbler (Jul 22, 2013)

Lord Minato said:


> HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM he's back bitches he has Hashirama (The god of shinobi speaks for itself), Tobirama, Minato (Dat yellow flash), and Hiruzen.
> 
> He was in sickness and be fair he fell to the 2nd main character sometimes killed like fodder is inevitable.
> 
> It's not all about strength either his character was very interesting also I did mention Madara he no fodder





...


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Ah man I knew it lol. You forgot snk though. I know how you were excited for new chapter.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 22, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> When all else fails, turn to the term _*butthurt.*_



and yet it's the most accurate term to describe this thread.


----------



## Breadman (Jul 22, 2013)

I would have to go for Bleach here.

Naruto was great in the first part. Great characters, nice abilities, and the story went along nicely. But once part two came along......... It just went downhill with the whole Sasuke thing, and Obito as FV?  Another ne of the gripes I have with Naruto in part 2 was that so many characters were pushed aside and weren't kept relevant, mainly the Konoha 11. 

Bleach has had some inconsistency with it's arcs. SS was great, Arrancar and Hueco Mundo weren't bad, FKT had some problems with pacing, and the Deicide and Fullbring arc were crap. However, this latest arc has redeemed Bleach quite a bit, and while it's had some bad things happen to it (Byakuya not dying, Unohana vs Kenpachi), it's still been an awesome arc through and through.

Currently, I would put Bleach >>>>>> Naruto. Naruto in the past was great, but it's just been declining over the years.


----------



## αce (Jul 22, 2013)

If this was 2 years ago I would have said Naruto. Considering the fact that Kishimoto is actually trying (and failing) where as I'm almost 100% sure that Bleach is not meant to be taken seriously....obvious outcome is obvious.

And besides - Naruto has Obito and that shitty protagonist. I'd rather read Orihime say "kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki kurosaki " before listening to another one of Naruto's stupid "MY FRIENDS ARE THE BEST" speeches vs Obito's "NO THEY AREN'T I NEED TO PROVE  MY POINT"

Madara please kill everyone.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 22, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Ah man I knew it lol. You forgot snk though. I know howbypu were excited for new chapter.


How the fuck did I forget about SNK JESUS CHRIST MAN

Still waiting for my fix  I need it hourly. Seriously.

C'mon baby. Give me SnK


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

I need it to. Man idk what the fuck is going to happen. Moat intense shounen right now for me.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 22, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> There are 3 Uchiha's in the field, he doesn't stand a chance.



Can't argue with that LOL though I do agree about Obito words don't describe the troll that is Obito if there ever is a villain in any anime/manga that has a worst villain than Obito .... Fuck me

Obito is goanna get talk no jutsu soon I doubt Madara will but Obito will and Orochimaru shall rain supreme huh the one thing I will never understand about Kishi of all things is why he feels the need to talk no jutsu every main villain they can just get killed LOL.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> Them's fighting words


----------



## Larcher (Jul 22, 2013)

Why does everyone see Obito as the main villain it's Madara


----------



## αce (Jul 22, 2013)

You better fucking hope it's Madara.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 22, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> What, my top 10 favs? Christ fuck, I wonder if I've even read that many.
> 
> In no particular order (besides JJBA god damn it)
> 
> ...


You read or watch JJBA? 


Lord Minato said:


> Why does everyone see Obito as the main villain it's Madara


Because obito has been the one planning the world domination with the eternal genjutsu and he has the Juubi inside of him.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2013)

again, bleach is not as interesting as naruto but i am HAVING FUN WITH IT.

naruto has been agonizing for about 130 chapters in the same fucking arc 

hell, naruto vs tobi started like................60 chapters ago?


----------



## Mihawk (Jul 22, 2013)

That's what I don't like about both these series.

Dialogue is terrible, and when it comes to characters, It's always about something "inside" of them.

It just sounds fucking gay.


Current Bleach arc shits all over the current Naruto war arc though.


----------



## αce (Jul 22, 2013)

Mugen Tsukiyomi was Madara's plan originally. Probably even before Obito was born (decades ago) if his talk with the Kyuubi is any indication that he formulated it when he found out about the Juubi. 

Also, I'm standing by what I've been saying for 2 weeks now. The fact that Obito has the Juubi in an incomplete state while the author has still decided that Madara is relevant is not good news for that little shit.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 22, 2013)

JoJo said:


> You read or watch JJBA?
> 
> Because obito has been the one planning the world domination with the eternal genjutsu and he has the Juubi inside of him.


Both. Tho I save up on chapters so I can read a lot of them in one go. It hurts, but it's worth it.


----------



## αce (Jul 22, 2013)

If Madara kills Sakura I will probably take back my vote.


----------



## Magician (Jul 22, 2013)

Naruto's not even popular in its own forum.

lel.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2013)

I'd rather not have an Uchiha as FV. 

The Juubi is a much better candidate then either lolobito or Madara.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

To bad it fused with an uchiha.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 22, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> Both. Tho I save up on chapters so I can read a lot of them in one go. It hurts, but it's worth it.



Ah, I'm just watcher.


----------



## TheHobbler (Jul 22, 2013)

Entering Uchihas seems to be a viable thing in Naruto.

Oro into Sasuke and Juubi into Obito. Plus Zetsu into Obito.

And don't forget Hashirama into Madara. Or Shisui into Itachi.

I'm sure I'm missing more.


----------



## Syed (Jul 22, 2013)

Bleach>Naruto

Really doesn't need much explaining.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 22, 2013)

to each their own.
It's a nobrainer what i'll vote here, having been into bleach since i first discovered it, while over 100 Naruto episodes were unable to get me as hooked on it's world that ep 1 of Bleach managed


----------



## Larcher (Jul 22, 2013)

Whirlpool would've you liked Naruto had Kakuzu been the leader of the akatsuki like in that thread you made


----------



## Greidy (Jul 22, 2013)

Bleach >>>>>


----------



## TheHobbler (Jul 22, 2013)

Lord Minato said:


> Whirlpool would've you liked Naruto had Kakuzu been the leader of the akatsuki like in that thread you made



I have got to see this thread.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

Lord Minato said:


> Whirlpool would've you liked Naruto had Kakuzu been the leader of the akatsuki like in that thread you made



Yea boi. :ignoramus



TheHobbler said:


> I have got to see this thread.


----------



## Magician (Jul 22, 2013)

Kakuzu >>> Pedo Uchiha's


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

This was actually a calm storm.


----------



## jNdee~ (Jul 22, 2013)

I once had hope for Naruto to bounce back better than ever. I'm never wasting my hope for something so impossible again.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm not saying Bleach raped but if it was a battle it would be Caesar at Alesia.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 22, 2013)

Kakuzu was the shit.


----------



## yurilandia (Jul 22, 2013)

Bleach > Naruto 

naruto villains are laughable and I get much sleep


----------



## Magician (Jul 22, 2013)

I'd like Madara if he didn't fap to Hashirama every chance he got.


----------



## yurilandia (Jul 22, 2013)

naruto is shit since the fight with itachi vs sasuke 

bleach after the like FK, the manga is very interesting and entertaining for reading with many mysteries even in its final arc


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 22, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> 100% proooved. Every Naruto fan agrees in the deepest recesses of the HEART.



Truth

**


----------



## yurilandia (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## egressmadara (Jul 22, 2013)

At least Kubo has some sense to make his fights at a decent length. The fights in Naruto are too long dragged out.


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm still actually reading Bleach.


----------



## Shakar (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, what do you think I voted?


----------



## Mako (Jul 22, 2013)

I approve.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jul 22, 2013)

Fairy tail is better than Bleach FACT


----------



## Syed (Jul 22, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> Fairy tail is better than Bleach FACT


----------



## Shiny (Jul 22, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> Fairy tail is better than Bleach FACT




First time i don't agree with you,you are so good about one piece power levels but here...


----------



## Rob (Jul 22, 2013)

I feel like over the last 50 or so chapters that Bleach has surpassed Naruto.
I hear nothing but great things from current Bleach, and I see the BS that Kishi is putting out there...


----------



## Mako (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't see Fullmetal Alchemist on that poll.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 22, 2013)

Bleach has got to be the dullest Manga I have ever read. I'd take 100 Pain endings to 100 Aizen's (worst villain ever BTW)


----------



## Breadman (Jul 22, 2013)

Sounds like someone doesn't know kwality.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jul 22, 2013)

I follow both of them. I like the worlds Kubo and Kishi created, maybe not perfectly thought out; but both interesting overall. Both Naruto and Bleach had some fun arcs and some terrible ones (Fullbring and Five Kage Summit come to mind). They both drag at some points; Kishi with fights and Kubo with story. I prefer Bleach's art, but Kishi's isn't bad either apart from the occasional derpy faces. 

I don't think you can say one is much better than the other yet. I personally prefer to wait until they are completed to see how the final arcs play out. 



Zorofangirl24 said:


> Fairy tail is better than Bleach FACT



Um just no.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 22, 2013)

I did like Aizen's defeat, although it was mainly because he freaked out at the end and showed an emotion aside from "smug douche."


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 22, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> Sounds like someone doesn't know kwality.



No your right I just have some good taste


----------



## Breadman (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah well- wait.

You called Aizen the worst villain ever.

YOU CALLED AIZEN THE WORST VILLAIN EVER.

EVAR.


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 22, 2013)

Glenn Beck is a better villain than Aizen.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 22, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> Yeah well- wait.
> 
> You called Aizen the worst villain ever.
> 
> ...



David Xanatos was a better Aizen and more interesting then Aizen could ever hope to be...

But then that was exactly how he planed it...


----------



## Shiny (Jul 22, 2013)

Aizen master race villain


----------



## Mistshadow (Jul 22, 2013)

After SS arc, my Shits are better than Bleach.

So I'm going with Naruto.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 22, 2013)

BLEACH for the SS Arc, everything previous to that, and the current arc.

All I care for Naruto is Part 1.

Both have nostalgia so that doesn't matter. 

The hyperventilating main character and the beyond shitty Fagito just seal the deal for me.


----------



## AlphaReaver (Jul 22, 2013)

They both have good & bad.

Bleach has the worst pacing EVER. Panels of A Foot. -_-

& we all knew Ichigo was a Quincy/Shinigami/Human/Hollow/Pokemon


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 22, 2013)

AlphaReaver said:


> & we all knew Ichigo was a Quincy/Shinigami/Human/Hollow


So? He's a hybrid, so what?

And his "Hollow" powers are actually his true Shinigami powers.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2013)

Bleach has Urahara and Yourichi, its already better than Naruto.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 22, 2013)

the only fight i actually read in its entirety in bleach is the ichigo byakuya fight
no kidding


----------



## Morglay (Jul 22, 2013)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> the only fight i actually read in its entirety in bleach is the Pesche vs. World fight
> no kidding



Upsets my eyes less.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 23, 2013)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> the only fight i actually read in its entirety in bleach is the ichigo byakuya fight
> no kidding



Well, to be fair, that's one area Naruto outclasses Bleach: the fights.
Jiraiya vs. Pain, Sasuke vs. Itachi, Sasuke vs. Deidara, those are really some detailed, strategic fights and I can appreciate that.
A lot of the fights in Bleach are more formulaic than that, with whomever winning with one final super strong move, or Ichigo's generic, boring fighting style.
To be fair, Naruto (the character)'s fights are often boring, too.

But, as a whole, Naruto has better fights than Bleach.


----------



## savior2005 (Jul 23, 2013)

only fagruto character is kakashi. fck the villains and the fckin overpowered old people.

bleach is better but not by much. i choose bleach for havin characters like urahra shunsui and yoruichi.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jul 23, 2013)

I haven't watched _Bleach_ since that fucking Fullbring arc. Such a horrid fucking arc. I didn't think the arc before that could be surpassed in terms of shittiness but it managed it. I don't intend to give _Bleach_ another chance.

Both mangas are fucking shit regardless.


----------



## tanman (Jul 23, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> Fairy tail is better than Bleach FACT



Gonorrhea is better than Fairy Tail. FACT


----------



## taydev (Jul 23, 2013)

Cheeky said:
			
		

> I'm still actually reading Bleach.



This.



			
				Zorofangirl24 said:
			
		

> Fairy tail is better than Bleach FACT.







			
				Foster said:
			
		

> I don't see Fullmetal Alchemist on that poll.



FMA is a guaranteed stomp.


----------



## Breadman (Jul 23, 2013)

FMA stomps the big three in the biggest curb stomp of all time.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 23, 2013)

Well, I guess Naruto does have one thing better than Bleach, that being the pacing, but anything else...

Naruto does indeed have a lot of unique powers, but it's such a clusterfuck that sometimes Kishimoto doesn't even know what to do with them and often, or better, very often, makes cases of PIS or CIS in it. Not saying Kubo doesn't sometimes do that, but Kishimoto is on his own level here when it comes to this. Look at Madara, look at Obito... And how usefull and at the same time, easy to learn jutsus that every Shinobi knows like Henge and normal Bunshins were completely disregarded.

It's also a bit painful to read how Kishimoto portrays the friendship theme in such a homo way. MC's first kiss with a boy and even making him hyperventilating because of him.

A current villain, Obito, when he was a child, showed a resolve and will as strong as Naruto's, and Kishi makes him do a complete 180 because his friend wasn't able to protect his crush.
I mean... Really now? The reveal itself of Tobi being Obito didn't make any goddamn sense from the beggining no matter how much foreshadow it was mas made, the timeline of certain events doesn't match and Obito was supposed to have been completely crushed by a fuckton of boulders when he had already half his body completely crushed before the fall of the rest of the rocks, and of course the his character itself, like I noted above, going from a "Naruto" to a a total opposite personality for such a pitiful reason.

It's for reasons like these that Naruto's "bad side" outranks it's good and makes it in my eyes, overall, worse than Bleach.

-Look at Nagato... Is that a way for someone who was holding onto his ideals for such a long time and worked so hard for them, to die? Because of the ramblings of a brat who used the words writen in a book by Jiraiya?
-Neji's death... Disappoiting...
-Kabuto's defeat... ... ... ... Possibly the biggest ass-pull in the entire manga, likely only 2nd to Sasuke surviving Deidara's final explosion.

Character development working backwards, instead for the better, characters going for the worse... Most of them, the 2 mains for example.

Well, Bleach also had huge disappoiting moment in it's current and previous Arc like how Kubo made so many implied death pannels of Byakuya and in the end just let's him live just to again, steal pannel-time from characters who are actually in need for it, just to please his huge fandom. The reveal of Yammy being the 0th Espada for simply no good reason outside of just fucking the Espada ranks even more than how they already were, and how he rushed the final battle between Aizen and Ichigo. Yes, I was disgusted by those things...
But outside of these, I don't think Bleach has had any major disappoiting/bad written moments, not nearly as much as Naruto in it's current Arc and previous Arc and as far as entertainment goes, Bleach has been consistently better than Naruto in that area as well.

-I'm not going to talk about Art as that is completely subjective, though I do prefer Kubo's Art, the designs of characters namely, over Kishi's... Easily...
-Same goes for fights, there are people who like strategic fights, there are people who find them a bore, there are people tho like brawl fights, there are those who don't.

People like to talk about how the Fullbring Arc from Bleach was shit and all that, yes, I agree that it was a boredome and the pace of it, especially for those who read it weekly, was painful, but overall it wasn't such a terrible written Arc, if anything, it was just rushed at the end because Kubo's editors and fans wanted the Shinigamis back quickly.

Some people also downplay it because it doesn't have "much to talk about", if you know what I mean. But I daresay that the Current Arc of Naruto is faaar worse than the Fullbring Arc of Bleach. It brings to the readers a shitton of topics but all of them mostly being about how bad they are... You just have to take a look at the KL, well, of course, aside from the daily fantard character wank threads that is.



Foster said:


> I don't see Fullmetal Alchemist on that poll.



That's because this is a thread between two specific mangas don't you think?

EDIT: Read some posts from some, apparentely, biased people showing the sales of both mangas.

Popularity doesn't equal to quality... Otherwise Fairy Tail is among the top 5 best mangas and One Piece is overwhelmingly above any other manga, and even though One Piece is a good shounen, it certainly isn't that much better than some others or even better at all.

And needless to say that Naruto is not the 3rd best manga out there either... I hope at least the narutards comprehend this.
I may call myself a Bleach "fan" and liking Bleach more than say, One Piece, but I consider OP to be greater.

Naruto however, is not the case, at least not right now.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 23, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> One Piece is overwhelmingly above any other manga



Good observation; I agree.


----------



## Rakshas (Jul 23, 2013)

Overall, Bleach has been more engaging and enjoyable for me to read.  

Naruto was the first manga I read, and Bleach came a little later.  I started reading Naruto right when Sasuke was about to abandon Konoha.  The story until that point was really enjoyable, and I followed it week after week until Naruto's nature manipulation training.  I can't stand training arcs, and this one really got me (strangely enough I don't mind them in Bleach...I love the inner world stuff).  At this point I stopped reading for roughly a year.  When I started reading it again, it just didn't have the spark it used to.  Then came Naruto's hyperventilating scene, and that was it.  I simply stopped caring about Naruto.  I don't care about the relationships, plot, and definitely not this final battle.  I'm only following it weekly now to see how it ends.  Some of it is good, but that one scene broke something in me regarding how I view Naruto.

As for Bleach, I've followed it and enjoyed it weekly except for some parts in the Hueco Mundo arc and Karakura Town battle arc.  In Hueco Mundo we had some terribly useless fights to include the priveron espada and 8th espada.  Just awful, but they were nothing compared to the complete boredom I experienced during the lieutenant/fodder character fights in the Karakura Town battle. At this point I took a break for a half a year or so until they ended.  Surprisingly enough I enjoyed the Fullbring arc, and the final arc has been my favorite so far.

So they have both had there low points for me, but the difference is Bleach never really lost that original spark of love I had for it.  I've always loved the characters and their interactions, even at its low points.  I was excited to come back after the fodder fights in Karakura, and I continue to enjoy the plot (even if it is ridiculous sometimes).  Heck, sometimes I find myself loving just HOW ridiculous it gets.  Perhaps one of the huge things that binds me to Bleach is the Rukia and Ichigo bond.  That core aspect, I think, will always keep me reading and enjoying bleach, even at its lowest.  There just has never been a point where I just completely stopped caring like I did in Naruto.  It really hit me that I was done with it when I felt nothing when Kishimoto takes breaks. (It's funny because One Piece is on break next week, Bleach is gone for 6 weeks, and Berserk is in its longest hiatus yet  )


----------



## Alita (Jul 23, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> My personal opinion...
> 
> Aside from chapter count, Naruto is inferior to Bleach in every single relevant way.
> 
> What's your take on this? You think Naruto is above Bleach? Please say why, would like to hear opinions on this matter.


Well I respectfully disagree with you and think that naruto>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>bleach in everything. Characters, story/plot, etc.

Naruto has had more excellent arcs over bleach(All of the arcs back during part 1 naruto shit all over anything in bleach.) and has been good for a much longer time than bleach has. The only arc of bleach that could even be argued to be any good is soul society and even that wasn't all that great IMO. Simply because the current arc of bleach may be much better than fullbring or decide arcs it doesn't make it awesome nor does it make up for all the terrible writting of the series after soul society. There are side characters in naruto that I like and have connected to much more so then most if not all characters in bleach(Dosu, hidan, kakuzu, tayuya, temari, hell even kin.). There are bad characters in naruto(Sasuke, karin, kin/ginkaku.) but far worse ones in bleach(Tousen, hitsugaya, aizen, ichigo, yammy, etc.) Bleach doesn't even have a true story/plot. Naruto does. Naruto has much better fights(BM naruto vs bijuu, pein vs konoha and sage naruto, kidomaru vs neji, chouji vs jirobo, kimimaro vs gaara, sasori vs sakura and chiyo, sasuke vs danzou, etc.) where different/unique abilities are utilized in interesting ways and abilities are explained. World building is much better in naruto than in bleach. I honestly don't see how bleach is even one tenth as good as naruto.   

Even fairy tail is a much better read over bleach IMO.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 23, 2013)

They were really similar for me in terms of how the story evolved. They both started out interesting and well written, they both peeked in their second arc and it went downhill fast from there on out. They both had some occasionally good moments, but that's about it.

I'd pick Naruto though. Naruto and Bleach have, aside from a few arcs, horrible plot, but Naruto outclasses Bleach in the fight department and in world-building. Character development is non-existent in both not counting 180 turns like Neji or Byakuya.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 23, 2013)

Naruto > Bleach >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Justin Bieber = Fairy Tail

No mater how bad Naruto or Bleach become they will allways be superior to Fairy Tail.


----------



## Magician (Jul 23, 2013)

Alita54 said:


> Even fairy tail is a much better read over bleach IMO.



This is when you know someone's trolling.

Nice one, bud.


----------



## Rain (Jul 23, 2013)

If only One Piece had a Bleach-level art.

Perfect manga right there.


----------



## Alita (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't get me wrong fairy tail sucks. But at least there are still some characters in the series I like. And at least mashima did manage to keep his series at least mediocre to some extent up until the edolas arc. Bleach for me went to shit after ss and has only arguably improved recently.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 23, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Bleach has Urahara and Yourichi, its already better than Naruto.


Jiraiya shits on both.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 23, 2013)

Alita54 said:


> Even fairy tail is a much better read over bleach IMO.



Didn't even bother reading your wall of text when I first glanced at this.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 23, 2013)

C'monn... Bleach was so fucking terrible for years in the past. It was worse than "just bad"... So now after reading some honest opinions I believe that Bleach has become better lately and that is good to hear. So maybe I will give Bleach a chance again to read it further. 

But in the past Bleach was shit and you all know it. It never ever reached the level like Naruto part 1 what was top quality. Naruto part 2 is meh. Sometimes good, sometimes bad.

I started Naruto and Bleach at the same time, but I still follow Naruto each week. That's the difference. Maybe also because the fandom is way bigger and the shitstorms more enjoyable, but also because I really am interested in some things.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 23, 2013)

I vote Nardo because it's the only manga I read


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 23, 2013)

Naruto, no contest.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 23, 2013)

Bleach has more votes?  Oh god, what has this place come to? 

I ain't even mad.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 23, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Bleach has more votes?



Bad trolling is just bad.


----------



## eluna (Jul 23, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I vote Nardo because it's the only manga I read



Same here


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 23, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Didn't even bother reading your wall of text when I first glanced at this.



_That's_ what you consider a wall of text?

---



Atlantic Storm said:


> At the moment, I would place Bleach above Naruto, because I read Naruto now for the same reasons I used to read Bleach back when it was at it's worst (the Aizen stuff leading up until the end of the Fullbringer arc): for entertainment and to see how bad it could possibly get. I feel the story in Bleach at the moment is better done, and generally more interesting and gripping than what Naruto has to offer. Though, this may also have to do with the fact that Kubo is still keeping a lot of details in the dark while Kishimoto has let all the secrets spill out and there's just nothing to really look forward to anymore. At the moment, Kubo is _setting up_ for an epic clash, meanwhile Kishimoto is _attempting_ to do one. By nature, I'm just more interested in the former because we've still got no idea what's going on, as readers. Along with that, Kishimoto's War arc has kind of just been... terrible, really. He's made the same mistake Kubo did: bring a lot of characters back, but focus on none of them. The edo tensei zombies were just all set-ups for disappointments, and this includes the current ones as well. He's bit off more than he can, or wants to, chew. The War arc was ambitious, but Kishimoto himself is not. It's clear he doesn't care about Naruto anymore, while this is Kubo's last arc.
> 
> Even in terms of current art, Bleach is better (in my opinion). For all the stick it gets for it's lack of backgrounds, giant attacks etc. everything at least 'looks' nice and somewhat refreshing. We still get some appealing and fresh angles and recent character designs, while everything about the art in Naruto just seems generic and bland. It's a far cry from what Kishimoto was once capable of: just see the recent taijutsu clash between Obito and Kakashi in that one chapter, and compare it to the clashes in part I. Instead of interesting, smooth moving fighting choreography, you get a sort of generic Dragon Ball Z feel where the characters move rapidly and we see these sound effects instead of the actual punches. The jutsu are worse too. At least with Shikai and Bankai, everybody has different abilities which can be drawn in a unique way (even though ultimately, a lot of the attacks are just giant explosions), while everything in Naruto at the moment is just nukes. It's just not interesting to watch. I could bear with it if there was skillful story telling in the background, but as I've mentioned: there isn't.
> 
> ...


----------



## Morglay (Jul 23, 2013)

Glad to see Kubo is in his rightful place - tea bagging Kishi as per.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 23, 2013)

Seriously? Seriously?

People are saying popularity =/= quality, and yet this thread leeching off the fact that Bleach got more votes on a small section of this (in the grand scheme of things) insignificant forum? 

I voted for Naruto, I also like Bleach, and have no interest in using one to disgrace the other, just here to reveal the hipocrisy.


----------



## Xin (Jul 23, 2013)

This is still going?


----------



## Silver (Jul 23, 2013)

While both Manga's are flawed in many aspects, they still have moments of glory, moments that can give you goosebumps, give you mindfucks, and play with your emotions, which is why I look forward to both. 

When you look at Naruto while the story does not live up to potential, especially the current events, it is still fairly intricate, they major issue for me is the characters. The horrible main cast, the neglected subcast, villains with the same paradigm. This also creates the issue that since the cast is anything from excellent, they are still bound to the series which brings down for me the quality of the story. 

Bleach has the opposite problem, while the characters are very engaging and I genuinely like most, the story itself seems very basic with twists and turns place therein. Even in his manga Kubo chooses to focus on  the characters rather than backgrounds since he feels they are the highlight of his manga. This final arc however like the SS arc has been fairly satisfying. 

So for me it comes down to whether you like characters more, or the overall premise of the series. Since currently Naruto's story has been on the decline simply because of the characterization, while Bleach has been doing fairly well for the final arc. 

I'd have to go with Bleach.


Eternity said:


> Seriously? Seriously?
> 
> *People are saying popularity =/= quality, and yet this thread leeching off the fact that Bleach got more votes* on a small section of this (in the grand scheme of things) insignificant forum?
> 
> I voted for Naruto, I also like Bleach, and have no interest in using one to disgrace the other, just here to reveal the hipocrisy.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 23, 2013)

Eternity nailed it!


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 23, 2013)

1 day and this many pages? Was to be expected 

I seriously don't give a darn anymore about which is better, but I have to say that I currently enjoy Bleach more. At the beginning, I liked both Naruto AND Bleach pretty much.
But all things considered, I was more interested in Naruto for a longer time...

I just want both of these mangas to have a good ending. And hopefully, I'll get to enjoy them more than I do now when I re-read them =)


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 23, 2013)

Same as Blue for me.


----------



## Breadman (Jul 23, 2013)

I personally care about cool character designs and overall how badass the characters with awesome abilities (skeletal snakes, giant samurai avatars, wolfmen, transforming into a six armed mantis dude, bull skull head dude, etc) more than plot and story. Plus in my opinion Bleach's artwork > Naruto's art.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 23, 2013)

When will the dupe purge begin?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 23, 2013)

In terms of currently running battle shonen it is
Hunter x Hunter>>>One Piece>Sengoku Youko>Nanatsu no Taizai>Akame Ga Kill>Toriko>Shaman King Flowers>World Trigger>Magi>>>Fairy Tail>Shingeki no Kyojin>Mushibugyo>>Bleach>>>>>>>Naruto


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 23, 2013)

i've lost a lot of interset in magi, could never get akame, op is not really getting me with this arc(i want my WGbadasses), FT is about the same as naruto. bleach is better because of a few odd elements i like. the skipping of odd drama, the remaining mysteries, and int he end of both series we will have two gods. i will fear ichigo and respect naruto because of his purity, but the more impressive god will be ichigo. that and the new obito looks too much like a kubo design for it to have any appeal as unique.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 23, 2013)

gumby2ms said:


> i've lost a lot of interset in magi, could never get akame, op is not really getting me with this arc(i want my WGbadasses), FT is about the same as naruto. bleach is better because of a few odd elements i like. the skipping of odd drama, the remaining mysteries, and int he end of both series we will have two gods. i will fear ichigo and respect naruto because of his purity, but the more impressive god will be ichigo. that and the new obito looks too much like a kubo design for it to have any appeal as unique.



Same with Magi.
But on the subject of Fairy Tail, the reason I rate it much higher than Naruto is because while Fairy Tail is incredibly poorly written and utterly retarded, it at least knows these things and embraces them. Kishitmoto however actually thinks he's crafting an intelligent deep story and not realizing that what he is creating is completely objectively and laughably horrible.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 23, 2013)

I dropped both mangas over a year ago. I'll probably catch up with them after they end, it's just that I couldn't stand reading such pieces of shit every week. I don't know anything about current Naruto or Bleach.

But last time I checked, Naruto was bad, but Bleach was even worse. You can't seriously say that a manga that had something on the level of Deicide arc is better than Naruto. That's a entirely different level of suckiness that Kishimoto never dared to touch.

They are both better than Fairy Tail though. I dropped that shit on principle, and will never dare to touch it again. The last chapter of the tournament arc was too much for me.

Just a piece of advice: stop talking about bad mangas and go read something good, like One Piece, Toriko or Kenichi. I read only those 3 weekly (plus Soul Eater monthly) and it's been a long time since I had to complain about the quality of mangas I read. Dropping bad stuff is the best thing you can do.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 23, 2013)

I consider Nardo to be an overall better series, but that's not saying much.

At least Bleach fanbase isn't  retarded. Maybe because they read the better manga and don't lose as many brain cells in the process.

And it's probably better to read something, knowing that the author doesn't take his work very seriously and writes purely for entertainment value, than understanding that he tries too hard to write something great and deep, but fails horribly.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 23, 2013)

Only arcs I liked in Naruto were four of them. First arc, Waves, Chunin and Sasuke rescue. The rest were meh and the war arc is 

I've enjoyed basically ever Bleach arc.

INB4 my opinion is wrong.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 23, 2013)

Be it from Ichigo's fight against Grand fisher, to the valiant rescue of Rukia, to his fiery invasion of Hueco Mundo, the fight against Aizen, his quest to regain his powers and the betrayal of Kugo Ginjo, to this very day in the war of the Quincies I do not believe I have not been entertained. :ignoramus

Of course, it's nothing entertaining and captiviating as Kabuto/Nagato's flashback.


----------



## Magician (Jul 23, 2013)

Tbh, I actually used to be okay with Nardo for even most of Part II, but this is supposed to be the fucking climax and this arc rivals Penis Arc in shittiness.

Only good parts were Madara vs Kages and Hashi vs Madara.


----------



## Shiny (Jul 23, 2013)

lol hashi vs madara was terrible, lolnukes everywhere


----------



## Magician (Jul 23, 2013)

ShinyMarch said:


> lol hashi vs madara was terrible, lolnukes everywhere



Shiny, that fight was epic.


----------



## Face (Jul 23, 2013)

I can't believe Naruto has anywhere near the same amount of votes as bleach. I lost my interest in it a long time ago.  Bleach on the other hand is doing very well since the final arc started.


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 23, 2013)

Nardo is more consistent in pacing imo. Bleach is all over the place sometimes.


----------



## Rai (Jul 23, 2013)

Naruto solos


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2013)

Judging by this thread and the votes, it's no wonder this world went to shit.


----------



## SenSensei (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Takahashi (Jul 23, 2013)

There was a time when I considered Naruto to be better than Bleach, albeit only marginally.  However, the war arc has been so offensively bad that I have a hard time even remembering what I used to like about the series, because all of my recent memories of it are just tainted by pure garbage.  Conversely, Bleach's current arc has been great, possessing the potential to surpass the SS arc by quite a bit as far as I'm concerned.  

There have been some poor moments in Bleach's story, but none have ever dropped my enjoyment of the series to any significant degree.  At the moment, I'm giddy whenever a new Bleach chapter comes out, and I'm really bummed-out about the wait.  Conversely (again), I now read Naruto with the same emotion I would reading the nutritional information for a can of tuna.  Bleach has annoyed me on occasion, but it at least kept me invested enough to be annoyed in the first place.  Naruto's "big" reveals and deaths, etc. haven't even been met with sighs, just blank stares, as I plug through the chapter, completely indifferent to the events taking place.  I've long since rationalized my reading of Naruto to simply be a matter of habit, and wanting to see how it turns out in the end.  However, I'm starting to wonder if it's even worth a couple of minutes a week, and that's quite a disheartening potential end for a series I used to sincerely enjoy.

Bleach also has a far more interesting world as far as I'm concerned,  and a consistent hook with the incredibly interesting abilities.  The promise of a Bankai reveal is often enough to peak interest even among those who are pretty lukewarm on Bleach.  Naruto really doesn't have anything like that.

On the art side, it's a complete blowout in favor of Bleach.  Kubo's art style is my favorite among every manga I've read.  It's clean, yet detailed.  I've never been one for backgrounds either, so Kubo's heavy character focus has always been appealing.  Comparing that to Naruto and OP, where pages are so clusterfucked, I'm glad to read a manga where I'm not consistently unable to tell what's happening, particularly with smaller panels.

Unfortunately for the both of them, Eyeshield 21 is king


----------



## Imagine (Jul 23, 2013)

Taka, TL;DR.


----------



## Takahashi (Jul 23, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Taka, TL;DR.



The last line is all that matters


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2013)

They both suck dicko compared to Gintamas.


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2013)

Why don't you try comparing better manga or manhwa?


----------



## Jagger (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh boy, this couldn't get worse.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 23, 2013)

Bleach has a slightly better story and better art. 

Naruto has better fights, better characters, and a better battle system. 

I would say they are about equal in terms of Character development, and amount of characters that have been tossed aside(Made useless/irrelevant) 

So im going with Naruto, Although Bleach is currently better. (Overall they are both average/subpar sometimes god awful)


----------



## Mizura (Jul 23, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Why don't you try comparing better manga or manhwa?


There was a Tower of God vs Naruto poll a while back in this section. Lots of people accused the thread of being pointless though (Tower of God obliterated Naruto in the poll).

The really good manga are rather hard to compare, because the really good manga have their own unique strengths and styles that make them hard to compare. I mean, who'd compare One Piece to Shingeki no Kyojin? And it's hard to evaluate say, the character depth of One Punch Man when the thing is a parody that makes fun of a variety of heroes.

(to those who don't like Shingeki no Kyojin: I actually found the characterization pretty weak at first, but character depth and development suddenly shoots up around chapter 40, so if the characters put you off, it actually gets better)

As for Naruto vs Bleach, is it me or did some of the recent scenes Really feel like Bleach? ("I don't care anymore", and when Jinchuuriki Obito showed up, I swear he looked like a Bleach villain)


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2013)

Mizura said:


> There was a Tower of God vs Naruto poll a while back in this section. Lots of people accused the thread of being pointless though (Tower of God obliterated Naruto in the poll).
> 
> The really good manga are rather hard to compare, because the really good manga have their own unique strengths and styles that make them hard to compare.* I mean, who'd compare One Piece to Shingeki no Kyojin? *And it's hard to evaluate say, the character depth of One Punch Man when the thing is a parody that makes fun of a variety of heroes.
> 
> ...



Shots fired.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 24, 2013)

Lol let's not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## Shiny (Jul 24, 2013)

I want to see how many dupes will be banned this time


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 24, 2013)

To me, Bleach is a far more engaging manga than Naruto.

The characters, the art style, the development, the story, all of it is better than Naruto.  That is not to say Bleach has not had its ups and downs, but it certainly beats the monotonous nature of Naruto characters that we keep getting shoved into our faces each week.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 24, 2013)

This chapter is Naruto is basically the same chapter we had for months but only bigger explosion.


----------



## OS (Jul 24, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Lol let's not get ahead of ourselves.



I expect tomorrow afternoon to be a shitstorm in here


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 24, 2013)

egressmadara said:


> Nardo is more consistent in pacing imo. Bleach is all over the place sometimes.



consistent snail shit pace?
over a hundred chapters wasted, and one can probably summarize it in a short paragraph.
:uva


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 24, 2013)

No I mean he wasn't dissing. In the context he was saying you can't really compare the manga because they're different.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 24, 2013)

ShinyMarch said:


> lol hashi vs madara was terrible, lolnukes everywhere



Maybe it's just me me, but it also kind of bothered me that being the epitome of what it means to be a shinobi involves fighting on giant gundams rather than actually being ninja-like at all.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah. I didn't really like the huge powerup thing.


----------



## Grand Cross (Jul 24, 2013)

lol @ people saying their shitty fad mangas are better than either Bleach or Nardo. Over the years I've seen so many people say "X new manga shits all over your big three" then a few years later those mangas get canceled, ripped apart by critics, and who's still here and going strong? The Big 3. Yes, I'm talking about Attack of Titan or whatever its name is and Toriko. In a year or two it'll be as forgotten as InuYasha.

Anyway, I obviously voted Bleach.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 24, 2013)

There were times Bleach was considered pile of shit on this board.

Times really do change, huh...


----------



## Ghost (Jul 24, 2013)

Part 1 Nardo is still better than Bleach for me but Bleach crushes the Shippuden.


----------



## rajin (Jul 24, 2013)

PART 1 NARUTO AND and BLEACH are really good but there NARUTO WINS
PART 2 NARUTO fails and BLEACH lost its grip but then NARUTO is making new lows while BLEACH has trying to make new highs .

overall BLEACH is better. but naruto volumes are sold more


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 24, 2013)

Bleach lays waste innit.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 24, 2013)

Obito /w Juubi was just dismantled by a Rin flashback.


----------



## Grand Cross (Jul 24, 2013)

I'd call Obito a shit character, but that would be an insult to shit.


----------



## Breadman (Jul 24, 2013)

I like how Nappa put Bleach, and I tend to keep it like that.

Nappa: What about BLEACH, Vegeta? It's like us........ but with swords....... *puts on eyepatch and wields zangetsu*


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 24, 2013)

Terror Saber said:


> lol @ people saying their shitty fad mangas are better than either Bleach or Nardo. Over the years I've seen so many people say "X new manga shits all over your big three" then a few years later those mangas get canceled, ripped apart by critics, and who's still here and going strong? The Big 3. Yes, I'm talking about Attack of Titan or whatever its name is and Toriko. In a year or two it'll be as forgotten as InuYasha.
> 
> Anyway, I obviously voted Bleach.



Hey, Inuyasha is/was great 
And Attack on Titan IS good =)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 24, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> FMA stomps the big three in the biggest curb stomp of all time.



One Piece would like to have a word with you.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 24, 2013)

FMA gets overrated sometimes.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Hey, Inuyasha is/was great
> And Attack on Titan IS good =)



Are you fucking serious? Most of  Inuyasha was fucking terrible, utterly and unbelievably repetitive and just pretty much straight up bad. Any good elements it might have are vastly overshadowed by its negative elements. Take off your nostalgia goggles.


----------



## OS (Jul 24, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> One Piece would like to have a word with you.





Eminem said:


> FMA gets overrated sometimes.


>this is what one piece fans actually believe.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 24, 2013)

Too bad for you fma is my top 5 series. Just because I said it was overrated doesn't mean I'm wanking one piece. And even if I was that statement wouldn't have been a legit argument.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 24, 2013)

> The invasion gets stopped because of an Aizen ass-pull
> "great" arc

Some people just have really low standarts


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 24, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Are you fucking serious? Most of  Inuyasha was fucking terrible, utterly and unbelievably repetitive and just pretty much straight up bad. Any good elements it might have are vastly overshadowed by its negative elements. Take off your nostalgia goggles.



THANK YOU.

Seriously, it's nothing more than a POS manga that shoves too many cliche's into a single chapter. Couldn't give any flipping shit about main character's snozze-fest triangle crysis with Kagome or Kikyo either.

(Otherwise the Band of Seven Arc was probably the only time where a gave much of a damn back then, idk about now though).


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 24, 2013)

Inuyasha has defenders? I remember back when Naruto was still considered good by most and Inuyasha was already hated


----------



## OS (Jul 24, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> > The invasions gets stopped because of an Aizen ass-pull
> > "great" arc
> 
> Some people just have really low standarts



They probably feel it's a masterpiece because of the very low standards they had to have considering Bleach in the past.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 24, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> > The invasions gets stopped because of an Aizen ass-pull
> > "great" arc
> 
> Some people just have really low standarts


Oh shit. DT, you're alive.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> They probably feel it's a masterpiece because of the very low standards they had to have considering Bleach in the past.



Pretty much. 

The more i hear about the 1000 year war arc, the less i want to bother reading it. I guess Fullbringer/FKT must have burned nearly out that badly.


----------



## OS (Jul 24, 2013)

It was like when Ichigo got his shinigami powers back after his god awful full bring form and everyone is like, "IS BLEACH BACK?!?!?!?!!111!?11"


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> They probably feel it's a masterpiece because of the very low standards they had to have considering Bleach in the past.



Exactly 



Imagine said:


> Oh shit. DT, you're alive.



You're imagining things


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 24, 2013)

Dt man I hope everything.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 24, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Are you fucking serious? Most of  Inuyasha was fucking terrible, utterly and unbelievably repetitive and just pretty much straight up bad. Any good elements it might have are vastly overshadowed by its negative elements. Take off your nostalgia goggles.



Haha, I watched it (mainly) when I was pretty young and then re-read it sometime later. I remember it couldn't have been particularly good (lolNaraku, might have topped Aizen in trolling the cast ), but it was still pretty funny!



Powerful Lord said:


> Inuyasha has defenders? I remember back when Naruto was still considered good by most and Inuyasha was already hated



Back then Naruto was still good.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 24, 2013)

How the fuck is this thread still going?


----------



## Sablés (Jul 24, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> > The invasion gets stopped because of an Aizen ass-pull
> > "great" arc
> 
> Some people just have really low standarts



A) Stop posting DT, you're dead 

B) Can't really call an asspull on what that fucker has been doing since the first chapter he was introduced.


----------



## Sieves (Jul 24, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Call me when Kubo writes something like Land of Waves.



So true 

I'm split. Both have had their highs and lows. I actually liked Bleach a little better in its heyday but currently I like Naruto better. The current Bleach arc does not interest me, for whatever reason.


----------



## OS (Jul 24, 2013)

Kubo said the 13 captains was an asspull.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Kubo said the 13 captains was an asspull.



This is true. He admitted that he didn't even know there were going to be captains when he started the series, and that he didn't decide he wanted Aizen to be alive and/or the mastermind until after he killed him. Even when he killed him, he was going to make Gin the final villain.

After learning that, I've taken any "foreshadowing" in Bleach with a grain a salt.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 24, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> It's not my fault my new old obsession is taking most of my free time


Fapping can wait.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 24, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Fapping can wait.



Not everyone has the same obsessions as you do


----------



## OS (Jul 24, 2013)

Snowless said:


> This is true. He admitted that he didn't even know there were going to be captains when he started the series, and that he didn't decide he wanted Aizen to be alive and/or the mastermind until after he killed him. Even when he killed him, he was going to make Gin the final villain.
> 
> After learning that, I've taken any "foreshadowing" in Bleach with a grain a salt.



Let's not forget 0 Espada and 0 Espada being off screened.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2013)

this thread is dildos


----------



## Snowless (Jul 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Let's not forget 0 Espada and 0 Espada being off screened.



Oh, I never forget that. That's an all time low.



And I'm still of the opinion Bleach is better than Naruto, right now. 
Partially because is looks like Kubo decided to stop with all the winging it and asspulls and got his shit together beforehand, for an arc, which therefore means Bleach is going to end on a high.
But Kishi doesn't care anymore and is going to end Naruto at its lowest point.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 24, 2013)

Dragon dildos.


----------



## Grand Cross (Jul 25, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Dragon dildos.



Hobo dildos.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2013)

Snowless said:


> And I'm still of the opinion Bleach is better than Naruto, right now.
> Partially because is looks like Kubo decided to stop with all the winging it and asspulls and got his shit together beforehand, for an arc, which therefore means Bleach is going to end on a high.
> But Kishi doesn't care anymore and is going to end Naruto at its lowest point.



Why do people think Kubo has changed?

This arc is looking like every other arc he has done. You could basically match up the events occurring this arc with those from the last arcs with very little differences (bad guys make attack at the start, bad guys let Ichigo get stronger before he goes to invade their castle).

Not that arc structures are bad but Kubo hasn't shown to improve on his pattern, he only gets worse. Just look at the enemies. He is leading himself up to the same mistake he always does. He has a large group of them and he has shown he can't handle large groups in the past. He is still throwing random stuff in his story. It might be  a problem for Ichigo to see his friends again and return home? Why do the characters think this? Its just some dramatic shit Kubo pulled out of nowhere.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 25, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Why do people think Kubo has changed?
> 
> This arc is looking like every other arc he has done. You could basically match up the events occurring this arc with those from the last arcs with very little differences (bad guys make attack at the start, bad guys let Ichigo get stronger before he goes to invade their castle).
> 
> Not that arc structures are bad but Kubo hasn't shown to improve on his pattern, he only gets worse. Just look at the enemies. He is leading himself up to the same mistake he always does. He has a large group of them and he has shown he can't handle large groups in the past. He is still throwing random stuff in his story. It might be  a problem for Ichigo to see his friends again and return home? Why do the characters think this? Its just some dramatic shit Kubo pulled out of nowhere.



I think he has because of that flashback with Masaki and Isshin.
It ties things together and actually makes them make sense.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2013)

It was such a boring flashback. Technically it should have been a huge revealing moment in the series, something that concludes a story arc in the decade long series, or significant development for the characters and overarching plot. What we got was just stale.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 25, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> It was such a boring flashback. Technically it should have been a huge revealing moment in the series, something that concludes a story arc in the decade long series, or significant development for the characters and overarching plot. What we got was just stale.



Well, I think it was development for the overarching plot.
It made Ichigo's H2 form make a little more sense, as well as his fullbring, and it elaborated upon Aizen, and made Isshin make sense. I think it tied several things together very well.
Maybe the Masaki, Isshin dynamic was nothing special, but I like the flashback overall.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 25, 2013)

74 votes for nardo?


naruto managed to get worse and worse every chapter since years. I know that bleach isn't the pinnacle of manga but saying that current bleach doesn't shit over the last 5 years of naruto is simply bullshit


----------



## Kirito (Jul 25, 2013)

Terror Saber said:


> lol @ people saying their shitty fad mangas are better than either Bleach or Nardo. Over the years I've seen so many people say "X new manga shits all over your big three" then a few years later those mangas get canceled, ripped apart by critics, and who's still here and going strong? The Big 3. Yes, I'm talking about Attack of Titan or whatever its name is and Toriko. In a year or two it'll be as forgotten as InuYasha.



fucking true man

2010 had FMA
2011 had Ao no Exorcist and Fairy Tail
2012 had Toriko and Kuroko no Basket
2013 has Magi, Shingeki and KNB

though admittedly bleach was falling and naruto is starting to but to say that it strips the big 3 of their rankings? man i love fma and magi but you can't say that after its only sold one year or two.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 25, 2013)

Full Metal Alchemist ending after a hundred or so chapters had nothing to do with it not being popular. The author just didn't have any intention of milking the manga or make it last too long. Where it had a consistently high quality storyline which never failed to disappoint, both Bleach and Naruto are far past their prime - the latter especially. Judging the quality of a series based on their sales or duration is silly.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 25, 2013)

nah bro, you got me wrong.

fma is great, arakawa had no desire to milk it, etc etc. love her for that, i even love her current silver spoon work. but we're talking big 3. everyone was saying that these titles were or are gonna replace the big 3, especially those who hate on the titles for no apparent reason. i don't like nardo and bleach that much compared to the past and both of them are going through the gutter but bleach is coming back up while nardo's holding on for quite a while.

the series i listed? FT is on fanservice life support, KNB is living on fujoshi funds, and unless the anime for shingeki is gonna be stellar month in month out its not gonna last long either. who knows, terra formars might be the next shingeki, just like how shingeki was the next SAO in the anime circles.

terror saber was just laughing at the idea of people saying that "anime x will replace the big 3" year in year out and i agreed with him. nothing about quality and sales at all.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 25, 2013)

Kirito said:


> nah bro, you got me wrong.
> 
> fma is great, arakawa had no desire to milk it, etc etc. love her for that, i even love her current silver spoon work. but we're talking big 3. everyone was saying that these titles were or are gonna replace the big 3, especially those who hate on the titles for no apparent reason. i don't like nardo and bleach that much compared to the past and both of them are going through the gutter but bleach is coming back up while nardo's holding on for quite a while.
> 
> ...



Oh, yeah, I agree. Shingeki no Kyojin doesn't have as much mainstream appeal as the big three.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 25, 2013)

Terror Saber said:


> lol @ people saying their shitty fad mangas are better than either Bleach or Nardo. Over the years I've seen so many people say "X new manga shits all over your big three" then a few years later those mangas get canceled, ripped apart by critics, and who's still here and going strong? The Big 3. Yes, I'm talking about Attack of Titan or whatever its name is and Toriko. In a year or two it'll be as forgotten as InuYasha.
> 
> Anyway, I obviously voted Bleach.


THIS!! 

It's the same shit every single year. Some mediocre series becomes overhyped and is suddenly the best shit ever and shits on the rest only to be forgotten years down the road. It never surprises when people jump off a bangwagon faster than they got on. At the end of the day those apparently crappy series like naruto and bleach are the ones they continue to *obsessively* talk about.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 25, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Oh, yeah, I agree. Shingeki no Kyojin doesn't have as much mainstream appeal as the big three.



The thing is, there are no big *3* anymore, at least when looking at the sales. Sad, but true.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2013)

Kirito said:


> fucking true man
> 
> 2010 had FMA
> 2011 had Ao no Exorcist and Fairy Tail
> ...



FMA was around for a decade. Anyone who was talking about it as the next big thing in 2010 was an idiot seeing as the story was clearly wrapping up that year.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 25, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> The thing is, there are no big *3* anymore, at least when looking at the sales. Sad, but true.



That's true. The only manga/anime still consistently at the top is OP.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 25, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> The thing is, there are no big *3* anymore, at least when looking at the sales. Sad, but true.



Okay, so going by sales was there _ever_ a big three? I know One Piece has always sold outstandingly, even as far back as the days of Skypiea.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 25, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> FMA was around for a decade. Anyone who was talking about it as the next big thing in 2010 was an idiot seeing as the story was clearly wrapping up that year.



bandwagoners. 



Jon Stark said:


> Okay, so going by sales was there _ever_ a big three? I know One Piece has always sold outstandingly, even as far back as the days of Skypiea.



[YOUTUBE]PBcLKA6oNYg[/YOUTUBE]




up to 2009 mang. 08 bleach was starting to fall.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 25, 2013)

Sometimes when I read people defending the quality of Bleach I wonder if these people can vote yet, and can somehow affect my life in any real way.

I then shudder and try to push that awful thought out of my head.


----------



## dynasaur (Jul 25, 2013)

Bleach all the way. I enjoy the art, the characters and story wise. 

Bleach >Naruto


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 26, 2013)

When I want a good laugh I read Naruto or Fairy Tail. When I want a good story I read Bleach or One Piece (although it's dropped in quality since the timeskip). Right now, of those 4 I'd say Bleach is at the top.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 26, 2013)

Eternity said:


> That's true. The only manga/anime still consistently at the top is OP.


Not really, naruto has constantly stayed at the top side of the rankings.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 26, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> Not really, naruto has constantly stayed at the top side of the rankings.



One Piece has been number one every year since 1998.
Naruto has also consistently been at the top, you're right. But even if One Piece is 1 and Naruto is 2 for that particular year, One Piece's sales are significantly higher.
Because One Piece's sales are always significantly higher than anyone else's.
Link removed
2012, for example, One Piece has almost 3 times as much as its next largest competitor.

But yes, you're right, Naruto has been at the top since about 2001. Although, the sales in the first half of 2013 might suggest a decline; it was in the number 6 spot, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 26, 2013)

Snowless said:


> One Piece has been number one every year since 1998.
> Naruto has also consistently been at the top, you're right. But even if One Piece is 1 and Naruto is 2 for that particular year, One Piece's sales are significantly higher.
> Because One Piece's sales are always significantly higher than anyone else's.
> Link removed
> ...


why are you telling me things I already know?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 26, 2013)

Sasaki Kojirō said:


> Sometimes when I read people defending the quality of Bleach I wonder if these people can vote yet, and can somehow affect my life in any real way.
> 
> I then shudder and try to push that awful thought out of my head.



Come on, now you're exaggerating 



Lee-Sensei said:


> When I want a good laugh I read Naruto or Fairy Tail. When I want a* good story* I read *Bleach* or One Piece (although it's dropped in quality since the timeskip). Right now, of those 4 I'd say Bleach is at the top.



But something like this does make me shake my head. Bleach will never have a better "story" than One Piece, because a better story is made up of all the parts, and Bleach's is a disaster by now. I'll give you that Bleach was pretty suspenseful and interesting these last chapters, but only because it's the endgame and different mysteries have been solved.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 26, 2013)

Snowless said:


> One Piece has been number one every year since 1998.
> Naruto has also consistently been at the top, you're right. But even if One Piece is 1 and Naruto is 2 for that particular year, One Piece's sales are significantly higher.
> Because One Piece's sales are always significantly higher than anyone else's.
> Link removed
> ...


It's not a decline. The competition is just selling more since they all have a new anime to increase their sales.

Not to mention every Naruto volume is still selling over 1 million.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, Twilight sells too.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 26, 2013)

Snowless said:


> One Piece has been number one every year since 1998.
> Naruto has also consistently been at the top, you're right. But even if One Piece is 1 and Naruto is 2 for that particular year, One Piece's sales are significantly higher.
> Because One Piece's sales are always significantly higher than anyone else's.
> Link removed
> ...



If anything, the Big 3 should be One Piece, Naruto and Toriko, since they are the current most selling manga in Jump.

Or One Piece, Naruto and Fairy Tail, since they are the biggest selling shounen.

Bleach is a thing of the past.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2013)

Yamamoto/bankai and maybe bits of Juha Bach have been literally the only things remotely qualifying as enjoyable in Bleach for *years* now .. rest has been forgetabble garbage that you spend up to 60 seconds per week on





honest opinion from someone who liked Bleach pretty much entirely up to (and including parts of) FKT arc


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 26, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Yamamoto/bankai and maybe bits of Juha Bach have been literally the only things remotely qualifying as enjoyable in Bleach for *years* now .. rest is forgetabble garbage that you spend up to 60 seconds per week on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1000 year blood war arc is quality. The only bad thing about it was Byakuya not dying.



> If anything, the Big 3 should be One Piece, Naruto and Toriko, since they are the current most selling manga in Jump.
> 
> Or One Piece, Naruto and Fairy Tail, since they are the biggest selling shounen.
> 
> Bleach is a thing of the past.



I'm pretty sure Shingeki no Kyojin is ahead of Naruto now. And Bleach is bigger outside of Japan IIRC.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 26, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Yamamoto/bankai and maybe bits of Juha Bach have been literally the only things remotely qualifying as enjoyable in Bleach for *years* now .. rest has been forgetabble garbage that you spend up to 60 seconds per week on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, you ain't fooling anyone here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2013)

lolzenath 


I'm starting to enjoy FT more these days (definitely much more then Bleach in that guilty pleasure way)

what is wrong with me


----------



## Sablés (Jul 26, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> what is wrong with me



Look at your avatar, then repeat that question in your head slowly.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2013)

what Kubo needs is bring back Starrk, Grim and Ulq


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 26, 2013)

Well grims back.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 26, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> lolzenath
> 
> 
> I'm starting to enjoy FT more these days (definitely much more then Bleach in that *guilty pleasure* way)
> ...



Go read to-love-ru.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 26, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> what is wrong with me



youre a cancerdome regular thats what


----------



## Syed (Jul 26, 2013)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> If anything, the Big 3 should be One Piece, Naruto and *Toriko*, since they are the current most selling manga in Jump.
> 
> Or One Piece, Naruto and *Fairy Tail*, since they are the biggest selling shounen.
> 
> Bleach is a thing of the past.



Toriko and Fairy Tail are trash.


----------



## Mistshadow (Jul 27, 2013)

bleach is such a joke that despite having ample amount of time to plan this arc, and even taking a month break to put everything in order after the fullbring arc, he has to take ANOTHER month and a half break...


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 27, 2013)

Mistshadow said:


> bleach is such a joke that despite having ample amount of time to plan this arc, and even taking a month break to put everything in order after the fullbring arc, he has to take ANOTHER month and a half break...



Probably because it's not going well in the rakings and Jump wants Kubo to plan an end soon, in least that's the word running through the street


----------



## Mistshadow (Jul 27, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Probably because it's not going well in the rakings and Jump wants Kubo to plan an end soon, in least that's the word running through the street



I'm well aware. That alone should cement that Naruto>Bleach. And I'm not even a big fan of Naruto. It's pretty bad when you are forced to take another, LONG, break for a weekly manga in the middle of an arc.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 27, 2013)

Well that's just a well thought out rumor. I mean it makes more since that way but it could just be he needs a break.


----------



## Babby (Jul 27, 2013)

Posting in a Grimm... oh wait.

Anyway, as of for now I do love Bleach more than Naruto, mainly because 1 arc doesn't last for 2 years.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Jul 27, 2013)

Bleach > Waffles > Naruto.

Confirmed.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 27, 2013)

Atlas Flame said:


> Posting in a Grimm... oh wait.
> 
> Anyway, as of for now I do love Bleach more than Naruto, mainly because 1 arc doesn't last for 2 years.


valid reasoning
you're doing it wrong


----------



## Babby (Jul 28, 2013)

And Grimm's OP was valid?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 28, 2013)

Mistshadow said:


> I'm well aware. That alone should cement that Naruto>Bleach. And I'm not even a big fan of Naruto. It's pretty bad when you are forced to take another, LONG, break for a weekly manga in the middle of an arc.



I don't know what you're talking about when you say 'forced'. He wasn't 'forced'.

As for popularity... Twilight is popular too. Bleach is better.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 28, 2013)

Are threads like this allowed?


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2013)

popular manga right now are boring to me, might be because I'm currently obsessed with manga that isn't updated weekly, like Berserk, 7 Seeds and Shingeki no kyojin. I prefer Bleach over Nardo


----------



## Larcher (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow this thread is still going isn't anyone board


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> what Kubo needs is bring back Starrk, Grim and Ulq



this bitches


----------



## kratos184 (Jul 28, 2013)

I've definetely started enjoying Bleach again the past few months. A lot of people were bitching about Naruto for a long time but for me it only started to go downhill when Tobi was revealed. I would've kept him anonymous for ever. Before that I actually enjoyed the kage summit and the war. Sadly at the moment I do think Bleach > Naruto and I doubt it's going to change before either manga ends.


----------



## SternRitter (Jul 28, 2013)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> If anything, the Big 3 should be One Piece, Naruto and Toriko, since they are the current most selling manga in Jump.
> 
> Or One Piece, Naruto and Fairy Tail, since they are the biggest selling shounen.
> 
> Bleach is a thing of the past.



Kuroko no basket is in jump and sells more than Toriko. 

Toriko struggles to hit top 10 even with all the amount of promotion shit it gets.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 28, 2013)

Lord Minato said:


> Wow this thread is still going isn't anyone board



*Insert bad board related pun:* I am more surf.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 ... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Nailed it.


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 28, 2013)

READ JACKALS!


----------



## The World (Jul 28, 2013)

Anyone and everyone here who enjoys Bleach in any capacity other than a joke is suspect


----------



## OS (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh, the madara fight is animated now?


----------



## Snowless (Jul 28, 2013)

The World said:


> Anyone and everyone here who enjoys Bleach in any capacity other than a joke is suspect



People could say that about current Naruto, as well.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 28, 2013)

The World said:


> Anyone and everyone here who enjoys *Naruto* in any capacity other than a joke is suspect



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2013)

You can fix your name while you're at it


----------



## Kirito (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Snowless (Jul 29, 2013)

To be more accurate, in my opinion:
Bleach: Excited, bored, excited.
Naruto: Bored, excited, bored.

Both those middle sections just happen to be pretty lengthy.

Edit: Thought that picture was first half of the series, then the second half.


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2013)

Naruto's biggest fights in the anime are better than both One Piece and Bleach combined 

Lee vs Gaara, Sasuke vs Orochimaru, 3rd Hokage vs Edo Tensei, Gaara vs Kimimaro, Sasuke vs Naruto, Sakura vs Sasori, Kakashi vs Kakuzu and Hidan, Deidara vs Sasuke, Jiraiya vs Pain, Pain vs Kyuubi, Sauce vs Danzou, Tobi vs Minato, Madara vs Everyone

all better than even Ichigo vs Byakuya, Ichigo vs Kenpachi Ichigo vs Grimmjow, Ichigo vs Ulquiorra, Ichigo vs Aizen, Ichigo vs lolGinjo

only the brief moments of old boss man Yama G come close

Even my favorite fights of Luffy vs Arlong, Luffy vs Crocodile, Luffy vs Blueno, Luffy vs Lucci, Zoro vs Ryuuma, Ace vs BlackBeard, WhiteBeard vs Marines only come close to the epic fights of the Nardo anime


----------



## Mr Dicklesworth (Jul 29, 2013)

Is this counting all the filler from each anime? Between the anime's, Naruto has much more, and much shittier filler material than Bleach does. The Naruto Manga is slightly better than Bleach though IMO


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Mizura (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm not even bored by Naruto these days. Most new chapters are "Wtf did I just read?  "

As you can tell, that was not a compliment.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 29, 2013)

^I feel the same Kishimoto hit 600 chapters already he must be tierd of this story already Naruto didn't need so many chapters thats why the quality is so low.


----------



## Kanki (Jul 29, 2013)

If I divide Naruto into 3 (i.e part 1, then Shippuuden up until the end of the Pain arc, then until now) it goes P1 Naruto >>>> Part 2 Naruto >>Bleach >> Part 3 Naruto.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 29, 2013)

Well part 1 Naruto is really good i wish the story ended there in anime and manga the fillers start after them and the manga story start having major problems.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 29, 2013)

I feel like people exaggerate how good Part 1 Naruto was.
Naruto as a character was completely insufferable.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 29, 2013)

Snowless said:


> I feel like people exaggerate how good Part 1 Naruto was.
> Naruto as a character was completely insufferable.



Nice to see somebody else with common sense. People seriously need to take off their nostalgia goggles. Part 1 Naruto was absolutely terrible. Naruto himself was unbearably whiny and edgy, the dialog in general was just bad and reeked of trying too hard to be cool, and it stole so goddamned much from HxH it isn't even funny.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 29, 2013)

Insufferable underdog >> insufferable messiah. At least you'd cheer for the underdog from time to time.

And it's not just Naruto. The side characters were awesome in Part I. They became fodder in Part II.

Sasuke wasn't the best of characters in Part I, but he was getting closer to the rest of his team, and had some cool moments thanks to that. In Part II, eh..... uh............


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 29, 2013)

Mizura said:


> Insufferable underdog >> insufferable messiah. At least you'd cheer for the underdog from time to time.
> 
> And it's not just Naruto. The side characters were awesome in Part I. They became fodder in Part II.
> 
> Sasuke wasn't the best of characters in Part I, but he was getting closer to the rest of his team, and had some cool moments thanks to that. In Part II, eh..... uh............



Just because something wasn't AS bad as something else doesn't automatically make it good.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 30, 2013)

Snowless said:


> Naruto as a character was completely insufferable.



I enjoyed him. A 3 dimensional loser for an MC is >>>>>>>>>>>>>> 1 dimensional messiah. Also everytime he went into Kyuubi mode, it was God-tier.

Now you can't get him out of it.


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2013)

He doesn't even like Cowboy Bepop

I wouldn't take his opinion seriously


----------



## Snowless (Jul 30, 2013)

The World said:


> He doesn't even like Cowboy Bepop
> 
> I wouldn't take his opinion seriously



Me? I don't dislike Cowboy Bebop. 
The atmosphere and characters are great. It just doesn't have much more substance than that.
Could have delved more into plot and backstories and just given it less of a disjointed feel.

I know I said I didn't like it all that much, but I guess that's just in comparison to how much everyone else likes it. It's a solid, enjoyable series, but nowhere near as good as everyone says it is, in my opinion.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 3, 2013)

What's up with the comparisons with Naruto & HxH? It hear stuff about how much one "rips off" the other, apparently.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 3, 2013)

This thread needs some more positivity. 


I thuroughly enjoy both Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 3, 2013)

The two month break in Bleach makes me realize how much I miss it.


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Just because something wasn't AS bad as something else doesn't automatically make it good.



well it wasn't bad either. It became popular because it was once good. Now it's sad.

>tfw I almost bought the headbands.


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 3, 2013)

People need to be more honest here we are in Narutoforum there is no way anyone here at some point didn't like Naruto.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 4, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> People need to be more honest here we are in Narutoforum there is no way anyone here at some point didn't like Naruto.



I've always hated it. I just registered here because there was a HxH manga subforum back when I first registered.


----------



## Pirao (Aug 4, 2013)

They're both shit currently.



Yoburi said:


> People need to be more honest here we are in Narutoforum there is no way anyone here at some point didn't like Naruto.



I registered here for the One Piece and Bleach sections at first, actually.


----------



## Shakar (Aug 4, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> People need to be more honest here we are in Narutoforum there is no way anyone here at some point didn't like Naruto.


I registered here because SL is the best Bleach community around. Bleach always was my favourite manga. 

I post in KL sometimes, especially during this period (Bleach on break). But it's more of a time killer than anything, the only character I truly care about is Madara (and Tobi, before Kishi decided to butcher his character post-unmask).


----------



## Bansai (Aug 4, 2013)

I would personally say Naruto > Bleach. 
Bleach didn't interest me from the very start. I gave it a try and watched it. I actually intended to watch every single Episode, but at some point I just stopped because it was so boring. I didn't even pay attention to most of it because I simply didn't like it. Despite the fact that I already watched a few Arcs and didn't miss anything (except for some fillers), I just couldn't watch it any further. I tried the Manga a few months later and... well, that wasn't any better. And when I take a look at the current Manga chapters, it seems like it has gotten worse. 
It's not like I hate Bleach, but I don't like it at all. I can understand that people like it, but I simply don't. There are a two major reasons for this though:

1. I didn't like a single character. I never considered any of these characters in any way special. I liked a few of the characters that appeared a bit later, like Grimmjow, but at the same time, they were things I did not like about them again. But during all the Arcs I watched when I started Bleach, I didn't like a single one of them. 

2. The main fighting style is simply boring in my opinion, although it is varies. This weird things they do with their swords and the whole Bankai thing was somehow annoying. I watched a lot of fights, especially those who were supposedly extremely interesting, but I just couldn't really get to like the way they fought with swords. 
Although the thing is that there are some Animes and Mangas where swordfights were MUCH more interesting. Gintama would be an example, although Gintama is barely serious. Their fights, however, were simply great. One Piece's swordsmen were more interesting as well. 

But as I said, I can understand that people love Bleach. It's not like Bleach is some kind of horrible Anime/Manga. I'm a bit surprised that Bleach is more popular than Naruto, but I'm not really shocked or anything. There were a few things even I liked about Bleach. The problem is that it just didn't impress me personally.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 4, 2013)

Shakar said:


> I registered here because SL is the best Bleach community around.



Let me correct you.

*WAS* the best.

Because now it's just a shadow of what it once was.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 4, 2013)

Read through this entire thread out of boredom.

Fuckin' lol'd.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 8, 2013)

Both are still better manga than Fairy Tail.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 8, 2013)

Where the fuck was this necro'd from?


----------



## x5exotic (Sep 8, 2013)

No. As much as the now-facing-extinction bleachtards like to think, even SS arc sucked.

At worst Naruto ties with Bleach's best, or maybe just a bit below, but there are arcs in Naruto that are actually good or great, which completely destroy anything in Bleach.

You could argue, however that Bleach > One Piece since Bleach repeated the same story only 4 times and OP did it 20 times...and that they are both focused on action and bleach has the better ones.


----------

